# A group of Mum's trying to get rid of their tums!



## brunettebimbo

:hi:

There is a few of us that have recently had babies who are wanting to lose some of our baby weight. I've made this thread so that we can all motivate each other, share recipes and weigh in together!

Wishing everyone luck :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

This is a great idea! 

I've had a bad week this week and gained a pound so tomorrow I'm really getting too it. Sick of wearing the same things to cover up the jelly belly. I want to be in some nice clothes for the summer :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Amy :)

I'm the same, sick of living in leggings and baggy jumpers! 

I did the big food shop yesterday and bought lots of salad, veg and fruit. I've also done a meal plan so that I cook! I'm guilty of being busy and ending up with sandwiches!

What day do you weigh in?


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm guilty for snacking as well, I much prefer to snack than sit down to a proper meal but this week I am determined to change that! 

What kind of meals are you thinking of cooking? I will sit down this evening when the kids are sleeping and make a meal plan.

Friday is usually my weigh in day. How about you? :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've done a list of about 21 meals because we try to shop every 3 weeks.

I've got the following on it - 

*Chicken hash
*Burgers, chips and salad
*Kebab, pitta, chips and salad
*Sweet and sour chicken and rice
*Slow cooker beef and ale stew with mash and veg
*Slow cooker chicken in red wine with mash and veg
*Slow cooker sausage and bean casserole with mash and veg
*Rustic chicken with new potatoes and veg
*Garlic chicken with hasselback potatoes and veg
*Gammon, chips, frylight egg and beans
*Roast dinner
*Slow cooker pizza potatoes
*Ham fried rice
*Minced beef hash and veg
*Baked bean lasagne and salad
*Chicken stuffed with cheese, wrapped in bacon with piri piri potatoes and veg
*Stuffed jacket potatoes and salad
*Slow cooker lasagne soup
*Pizza topped chicken with southern fried wedges and salad
*Potato topped meat pie and veg
*Chilli and salt chicken, chips and salad. 

Some sound unhealthy but the burgers, kebab, chips etc are homemade. I cook things differently, frylight etc. 

I'm not dieting properly because I need mealtimes to be easy whilst I have a booby monster, I'm just going to cut back and make sure I eat decent meals.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh those meals sound so good! I'd of never thought of meals like that off the top of my head, if you don't mind I'm going to pinch some of those ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Of course not. We can share them :) I get bored so easily of the same things so I sat down had a nosey on my Facebook group "Slow Cookers Rock" and Pinterest!

What things are you thinking?

Forgot to reply before, I weigh on a Monday.


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies.
I weigh on a Monday too.

This week we are having; 
Steak pie,mash and veg
Omelette and home fries 
Mince,potatoes and veg 
Roast chicken, mash and veg
Sausage, mash and veg
Steak,home fries and veg

What's pizza potatoes? Xx


----------



## Kailetski

Not sure how often I'll check in but I'll probably lurk around. I lost about 20-25 pounds after having Kaiden and was losing 2 a day for a while but all of a sudden I've been gaining again, in one day I gained 5 pounds and I don't understand how, I've been eating decently and some days next to nothing so it really doesn't make sense.
Right now I'm sitting at what my weight stabilized at for years although right before getting pregnant I had gotten down another 15-20 so I still have a few pounds to go to hit prepregnancy weight I guess... After that I would still like to lose a lot, maybe anywhere from 20-50?
I try and weigh daily but lately I just don't seem to have the time to otherwise I gain uncontrollably, before I'd be weighing constantly through out the day to keep myself in check... I know it's bad but it's what has always worked for me.
I've been using myfitnesspal for probably a year and a half now which has helped in my weight loss considerably but once pregnant I got a bit too lenient towards the beginning and end when I was constantly starving but overall only gained about 30-40 pounds depending on my start weight...


----------



## 0203

Checking In (but eating chocolate truffles :haha:) got my food shop tomorrow, this week we see having

Meatballs and pasta
cod in cheese sauce mash and veg
steak, jacket potatoes and veg
Fishcakes and homemade Chips
pizza for Friday though!

Very interested in what pizza potatoes are!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kailetski I bet you aren't really gaining that much each day. If I've been curious and got on the scales on a different day to Monday I can sometimes have gained 7lb! :shock: I think it depends on how much you eat and drink that day.

I've attached the pizza potatoes recipe. I'm adding leftover gammon, onions and peppers to mine and using light mozzarella.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies :)
I'll join you just out of curiosity for yummy food ideas... good luck! If I lose a few pounds too while lurking then I won't complain but I don't know what I weigh to begin with :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh and we shop weekly on a friday so this week we have planned...

Minty lamb casserole
homemade lasagne
sizzling steak with rice and chips
steak pie, mash/chips veg and gravy
sausage mash veg and gravy


----------



## brunettebimbo

MMM minty lamb casserole sounds lovely!

I've just made a roast dinner for myself, Hubby, sister, her fiancé and Tristan. Was lovely. :)

What's everyone else had today?

I weighed myself for the first time after having Elijah and I had 17lb to lose to get to pre pregnancy weight, I've since lost 5lb so have 12lb left to go although I'll probably want to lose a little more. 

My problem area is my belly, it just won't shrink! I can now get my jeans on and fasten them but have major muffin top! I've attached a picture :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kian that's me exactly! I just have this major jelly belly that overhangs lol.
We've had a crappy tea tonight, fishcakes chips and beans... and I've been snacking on loads of homemade flapjack that I made last night Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flapjack doesn't count when breastfeeding. It goes straight to your milk :lol:

I'm struggling with a sweet tooth at the moment. Every evening I want to eat chocolate cereal, biscuits, nutella on toast etc!

How are you all managing to drink enough? I am awful!!


----------



## ab75

My belly is flabby now too but just saw myself in the mirror and it is shrinking. Just not fast enough for me lol. Dh keeps telling me to stop stressing about it as Frazer is only 5 weeks old.
We had McDonald's after Singing Kettle and just had steak pie,mash and veg. Starting tomorrow I am going to be strict with myself. We eat healthy I just need to reduce portion sizes.
My jeans majorly push my belly up. It is disgusting xx


----------



## ab75

I don't drink enough either. Well not through the day. Usually have 3 or 4 pints of water every night. Planning to drink a pint after my cereal in the morning and every hour. Should stop me wanting to eat too. I also clean my teeth a couple of times throughout the day, don't want to eat then xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I probably drink 1 pint of sugarfree cordial in the day and one through the night. I have a few decaf teas throughout the day but that's it! I am awful! I think I'm going to get a phone app to remind me!


----------



## Mummy to be x

All these meal ideas sound so good!!!

I'm good at drinking water, especially since having my urine infection I drink about 7 glasses a day, I also find drinking out of a water bottle makes it a bit easier.


----------



## ab75

Amy I love your new avatar pic xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really need to up it, sorry for TMI but I am so badly constipated! I think it's down to lack of fluids!


----------



## ab75

I used to be the same but have been okay lately. I think the water,veg and weetabix help me xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I find bf makes me really thirsty, I probably drink at least 2 litres of cordial throughout the day plus a couple of cups of tea. I make a jug of juice and leave it in the fridge so I can top my glass up easily throughout the day :)
Flapjack makes me thirsty too! Xx


----------



## 0203

Bf making me so thirsty too, I have to get up to go toilet every night feed as I am drinking so much! Hardly ever drunk before I was pregnant but was always thirsty then too


----------



## brunettebimbo

When I breastfed Tristan I was really really thirsty but I haven't been this time. 

I am crap, I've just had 2 slices of nutella on toast :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Amanda :)

BB I bet part the reason your not going to the loo is because of lack of fluids hun x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh you are probably right. I'm going to look for a phone app that reminds me to drink!


----------



## Mummy to be x

As silly as it sounds maybe try get a fancy water bottle and keep it in eye sight


----------



## CharmedKirsty

BB I've got the same problem and I don't drink enough either. I've decided to give up all fizzy drinks for lent. I'm not religious but I do like a challenge.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I love fizzy drinks! I don't tend to buy them though, I drank loads when pregnant with Tristan and it knackered my teeth! I only really have them if we go out to eat now. 

I've downloaded an app called Water Balance. It reminds me at regular intervals during the day to drink.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love fizzy drinks too!

Good luck with the new app :)

What do you ladies eat for breakfast? I usually have toast but I want to change that and find a nice healthy cereal


----------



## 0203

I used to have cereal, shreddies or weetabix But since Henry had been born by DH always brings me toast in bed before he leaves for work, so sweet I don't want to ask him to stop haha Henry is normally feeding do toast is easiest to eat.

I had planned on starting my healthy eating today but at Henry's 3am feed I was so ridiculously hungry I couldn't get back to sleep so I ran downstairs and shoved a hot cross bun down my throat. Oops


----------



## ab75

I usually have corn flakes,weetabix, rice crispies or porridge and then sometimes toast too. I don't buy any sugary or chocolate cereal.
Just had weetabix now xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

That app sounds great.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I shouldn't buy chocolate cereal because it's too tempting!

I'm awful at eating breakfast. I forget most days and don't eat until about midday. Bad habit! I've started buying things like croissants, cereal bars, yogurts etc so that I can just grab something quickly. Unfortunately not the healthiest!

I need to start making magic porridge again, it is lovely! Soak 35g of porridge oats in yogurt overnight then serve with fruit in the morning.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just weighed myself, 1lb off!

Now to up my game, I have 11lb to go until pre pregnancy weight but think I would like to lose 14lb. We go to Center Parcs in 10 weeks so I need a few weeks of losing more than 1lb.


----------



## ab75

I weighed myself too. No change from last week. 
I need to lose 2 stone 11 lb to get to my usual weight. I am 11 lb heavier than when I fell pregnant but had put on 2 stone in the year b4 that xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maintain is better than a gain :)

So who's with me? Starting today, more fruit and veg, less crap and more water?


----------



## Mummy to be x

We've no low fat cereal in so I will have toast with a tiny amount of butter this morning and il send OH out later to get cereals.

That magic porridge sounds good :)

I'm with you BB, no more crap. Let's shift these pounds ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you have any low fat Mayo? When I did SW I used to have that on toast because it was less Syns that butter. Was lovely too!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ha yes! I love mayo on toast your the only person who's not said it's strange :rofl: 

Well I just thought I would weigh myself before having breakfast and for some reason I weigh six more pounds than yesterday! How on earth does that work out?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Weird! Not sure how you gain 6lb overnight!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me neither but I'm keeping today's weigh in as my weight because I stood on the scales 3 times in 3 different places :rofl:


----------



## ab75

I can go up and down a couple of pounds depending what time of day it is, if i've had a poo:blush: etc so I am just going to weigh myself first thing on a monday morning.
Changed my ticker to take me to 6lb less than what I used to be before I put the weight on.

Had weetabix, toast and clover(mayo sounds disgusting on toast:nope:) and a satsuma, cup of decaff coffee and drinking a pint of water xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol Amanda it does sound disgusting but it's actually really nice! ;)

I'm three stone heavier than I was before I fell pregnant, I can't believe I let my self gain so much during pregnancy, what on earth did I eat :rofl:


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies :D 

I've lost another 1lb :D I just weighed in at 19 stone 1lb :D xx


----------



## ab75

well done tara.
i was 16stone 11lb this morning, want to get to 13 and a half xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun. Well done to you too!!!

oh and im another lower of the mayo on toast ;)


----------



## ab75

thanks.
i'm going to have to try it!! xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done ladies!! :happydance:

I thought I was really strange liking mayo on toast! Glad I'm not the only one ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

haha i got into it when i was a kitchen porter. For lunch i used to have cold toast with mayo and bacon :rofl: there was no point trying to get it hot as it never happened. :rofl: Still love it to this day nom nom nom 

ooo and BB i agree with amanda (i think it was amanda) Get yourself a nice water bottle. You can get Brita ones now that i think are pretty cool. I fill a brita jug and put it in the fridge :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh bacon with it sounds so good! I've not had bacon since I was pregnant!

What's everyone having for lunch?


----------



## sethsmummy

Dont think im having Lunch. im not hungry in the slightest right now. The boys will be having cheese pastries x


----------



## ab75

I've just made a pot of veg and lentil soup so I'll have some of that xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that sounds good!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo yeah that does sound good.


----------



## ab75

Lol. I used to cut up all the veg. Now I just buy the soup mix veg from tesco and put lentils and stock cubes in. So much quicker and easier xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've done my list of healthy foods and sent Scott out to get it all :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm still trying to get breakfast :rofl: No idea what to have!

My water balance app has options like water, tea, coffee, alcohol, milk, other etc. If I put in other it hardly moves but if I put in water it fills up more. Would you say sugar free cordial could be classed as water? :lol: Tea, coffee, alcohol etc decrease it! Surely decaf is counted towards your daily amount?


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Amy will he come back with the right stuff?

Amanda I love veg, bacon and lentil soup! Have you seen the new veg packs in Asda? They've got some really different soup mixes.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I would of thought cordial juice would count as water, you mix it with the majority of water right?

Yes he will come back with the right stuff he's usually quite good like that :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've always done our food shopping so I'm not sure whether Hubby would or wouldn't!

I've downed a pint of cordial so far! Really must eat.


----------



## ab75

My hubby is good at shopping too.

For all the cordial that actually goes into a glass of juice I would just count it as water!!

I don't usually shop in asda and when I move it will be tesco or morrisons!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I usually go with him but I'm still struggling to get around so it's quicker him going alone. :)

Yeah I'd definitely just class cordial as water.

We usually go to morrisons, I like Asda though they always catch me with all the things they sell for £1 :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I settled on a croissant because it's nearly dinner time. It was 171 calories. I thought they were a lot more than that!

I really don't know what to have for dinner! I've got pizza potatoes in the slow cooker for tea.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I love croissants they're gorgeous! Especially with butter and jam lol.

I'm thinking of having some soup and ryvitas for lunch.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I opted for Quorn sausage with mushrooms in an egg wrap. 
I've so far drank 2 pints of cordial and 2 cups of decaf tea. I can't stop weeing!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Did you get your results back from the docs yet BB?

Well I've spoken too soon, I told Scott to get heinz big soup and he came back with Heinz tomato soup! I bloody hate the stuff lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: It was close!

No not yet. I'll ring in the morning if I've not heard anything.


----------



## ab75

I had soup and a slice of bread. Was still hungry so I had a bowl of rice crispies then a carrot. Twice I have opened the cupboard to have a chocolate flapjack but just closed the door again. Well done me haha!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Not close enough I was really looking forward to my soup haha!

Well done Amanda! We've no chocolate in our house now just loads of fresh fruit!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was still hungry so had some grapes and a cup of tea :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:wave: 

3 minute belly blitz has proven to work, anyone want to start doing that with me?! hehe x


----------



## Mummy to be x

What is that beckii? If it's excersise I can't do any of that yet :(


----------



## ab75

I'm up for anything beckii, what is it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

What is it Beckii please? Was thinking about you this morning, hadn't seen you post in a while! Are you ok?


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone done? I've done well so far, evening is my downfall though so we will see. 
Those pizza potatoes were nice but nothing special. I served them with some steam fresh veg.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii ill do the 3 minute belly blitz, can you get it on YouTube? I really need to exercise! 
Homemade lasagne for tea was good, put a slightly smaller portion on my plate too :)
Just got the lamb out for tomorrow's casserole so I can throw it in the slow cooker in the morning... can't wait! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Where having chicken in a sticky BBQ sauce with sweet potato. I'm so hungry can't wait!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy that sounds amazing! Enjoy :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It smells it too :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omg that all sounds amazing! 

I'm going to struggle not to eat this evening, I'm really craving food! 

I've done well with my fluid intake, I've drank 4 pints of cordial and 2 decaf tea so about 2800ml!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done kian looks like that app is definitely working for you :)

Do you have any healthy snacks you could pick at?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Only fruit and yogurt. I don't know what healthy snacks to buy. I've got in a rut of eating chocolate cereal or nutella on toast each evening and don't know what to replace it with.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Cereal bars? The go ahead bars are quite filling, nuts, raisins, low fat cereal In a bowl to just pick at (I used to do this a lot) not sure if you've tried crisp bakes, their really low fat and are quite satisfying, erm low fat crisps....French fries are only 70 odd calories a pack!


----------



## ab75

I'm the same Kian I want to snack now. 
Had mince and potatoes for dinner.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well my tea wasn't that cracking to be honest, I want crisps now lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I gave in. I had nutella on toast and a brew. I did however swap my white bread for seeded.


----------



## ab75

I just ate a big bag of onion rings. Wish I hadn't now! !


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just ate cereal too! FFS! I am crap!


----------



## Kailetski

Instead of Nutella on toast you could try using it as a dip for fruits, just don't go overboard?
Also I'm gonna ask a question that probably will sound ridiculous to most of you but when you say for tea, does that mean a meal or...?


----------



## brunettebimbo

If I talk about tea as a meal it's my evening meal, usually around 5-6pm. I say Breakfast, Dinner and Tea. Tea can also mean a hot drink. :)

That's a good idea. I think I'm just not going to buy it again. :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I also say breakfast dinner tea. Where I'm living now people say breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## ab75

I say breakfast lunch and dinner/tea


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning :hi:

I'm starting the day correctly today to see if that makes a difference to my evening snacking!

I'm having sultanas, raisins, cranberry and Apple porridge with extra sultanas added. I've drank a pint of cordial through the night and just going to drink another. 

What's on everyones menus today?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Today for breakfast I'm going to have special K oats and honey with muller light yoghurt on top (I don't like milk) 

Not too sure about the rest of the day yet x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yummy. :)

I'm not sure for dinner, maybe stuffed butternut squash if I can be bothered to make it :lol: For tea we are having fried rice cooked with frylight with gammon, onions and peas added.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That tea sounds gorgeous I've not had gammon for ages! I'd forgot it existed :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I always buy a big joint when I go shopping. I then cook it in the slow cooker and make a roast. There is usually enough left over for 2 more meals. :) This time we have had pizza potatoes and fried rice!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I really need a slow cooker! I think im missing out.

I've just had my cereal and it's no where near aa satisfying as toast lol!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv just had a flapjack :rofl:
For dinner it's leftover lasagne, might do abit of salad with it too :)
For tea it's minty lamb casserole, it's currently cooking away in the slow cooker... im going to be drooling by teatime with the smell of it! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly stop! Don't talk about nice food :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Everything is allowed in moderation ladies! Don't deprive yourself or it won't work! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Once I pop I can't stop so it's best for me to stay clear :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's my theory too Carly. Can you add the recipe to slow cookers rock please? Id like to try it.


----------



## ab75

Morning. 
How long do you cook a joint in the slow cooker for?
I have seen a bigger slow cooker that I am going to buy!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I normally do my gammon, lamb joint or a whole chicken from about 9am- 5pm on low Amanda and it's usually perfectly cooked by then :)

I'll add it later for you Kian :) it smells amazing already so I hope it tastes as good as it smells xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just cook it on low all day. 

I won't be making the butternut squash, I can't be arsed :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol bb! 

Do you just add some water to the slow cooker? I usually just do stew casserole and mince in mine but want to use it more.

We're having cheese and onion omelette with home fries for dinner tonight.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I usually just put a cup full in the bottom. 

You aren't on Facebook are you?


----------



## ab75

thanks bb.
well i have a fb account but i don't use it for anything and have none of my details on it,lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did everyone make it through pancake day? :lol: I managed to just eat 2 and only had a bit of nutella on them!

I drank 2.9 litres so I'm improving! :)


----------



## ab75

I had 2 with clover on them!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan asked for butter on his too! I have never heard of having them with butter on!


----------



## ab75

I love pancakes with butter lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

I avoided pancakes :) ended up eating chocolate though! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Ah well!

I didn't snack in the evening :happydance: I did have a massive plate of gammon rice and 2 pancakes for tea though. :lol:


----------



## ab75

I had a bowl of porridge for supper. Figured it was healthier and better for my milk.
Porridge and 2 slices of toast for breakfast today.
Cheese and coleslaw sandwich and a pancake for lunch.
We are having sausage and mash for dinner with onion gravy,carrots, broccoli and brussel sprouts!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MMM sounds lovely! I agree about the porridge, if it comes to breastfeeding I don't count it. I need those extra for Elijah. 

I've had a croissant for breakfast then a ham bum, crisps and grapes for dinner. I have Babybel burgers in the slow cooker for tea, will serve with either homemade chips or wedges and salad.


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl::rofl: a ham bum!

I didn't have breakfast today. Just had cheese and onion crispbakes with chips and beans for dinner and think im having sausage and mash for tea too :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## ab75

:rofl: a ham bum!!

Ok, what are babybel burgers? Sorry I am not on facebook lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've made homemade burgers but put a babybel in the middle :)


----------



## ab75

Bran flakes and a slice of toast for breakfast.
I probably won't have time for lunch.
Vegetable rogan Josh with boiled rice for dinner tonight,mmmmmmm can't wait !!


----------



## Carlyp1990

A slice of toast for breakfast today :)
We're going out for the day so not sure on dinner or tea yet xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had malt wheaties and a cup of decaf tea for breakfast. 
I have beef and ale stew in the slow cooker for tea, going to serve with mash.
Doubt I'll get time to do anything exciting for dinner, Elijah is really clingy today, also my washer has been playing up for over a week. Hubby turned it upside down this morning and there was a sock stuck in a pipe. I have a load in the dryer, a load in the washer and 3 loads in the bathroom. One day without a washer and Tristan weeing the bed last night and it all turns to shit :lol:

How do you make your curry please Amanda? Sounds lovely!


----------



## ab75

I put babycorn, cubed potatoes,broccoli, cauliflower and brussel sprouts in a pot and boiled them for 5 minutes. Put it in a casserole dish or slow cooker and add diced onion and peppers and a jar of curry sauce. We all love it,and obviously you can throw whatever you want in it xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Finally got time to post here, I'm fine thanks BB just wasn't feeling very well with not having much sleep. 

It is exercise, Amy. 

You can get it on Youtube Carly but I think it costs around 12 pound. I'm waiting until my bleeding has completely stopped and then starting after my check up! It would be good to share our results after a couple of weeks etc. Something to motivate us :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea definitely :)
I'll measure my waist etc and see if I lose any inches.
had a pulled pork baguette with chips and coleslaw for dinner today xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

MMM Carly that sounds great!

I ended up at the Doctors with Elijah this afternoon, he has a viral infection and came out in a rash :( It meant we got back late so grabbed chippy chips for with the stew.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I love chippy chips!
Lucy was like the devil child last night so I didn't get to eat :-(
Had frosties for breakfast today xx


----------



## Kailetski

Well I'm always starving and gaining weight back like crazy which in turn is making me depressed again and wanting to both eat everything to make myself feel better and nothing to lose the weight.
I gues I'll try and stick to soup, eggs and chicken and see how that works for a while...


----------



## ab75

I eat chocolate or a cake then feel disgusted and disappointed with myself. I really want to lose weight but my willpower is shit!! Think I'm doing well but the scales either don't move or go up the way!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don't think there's any problem having a little slice of cake, if you were having half maybe so :haha: 

My belly seems to be growing not shrinking lol x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine too Beckii! The scales are going down but I feel like my belly sticks out more!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mines just a wobbly mess :-(

Had the Maggi sizzling steak with caramelised red onions for tea, served it with jacket potato and rice :) it was delicious!
Had a pot noodle and packet of crisps for dinner though as we have nothing in! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds lovely. 

I've been so busy today I've hardly eaten!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone done over the weekend?
I've not been too bad, I did have a slice of cake for pudding today though at the in laws!

We had Hubbys kids this weekend, we usually have pasta bake on Saturday when they are here because they love it but decided to do something totally different. We had homemade kebab, pitta bread, a mountain of salad and homemade chips and all the kids wolves it down! They loved it!

Amy did you weigh in on Friday? Anyone else weighed this week?


----------



## ab75

Mmmmmmm that sounds lovely.

We had steak with home fries, onion rings,babycorn,brussel sprouts and creamy peppercorn sauce last night. Then I had galaxy. 
Today I had prawn cocktail then chicken tikka masala at lunchtime and cheese on toast for tea.
Got maltesers to eat tonight lol. Weekend treats!! Doesn't help that I still have my period. That'll be a week tomorrow! !


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mmmmm that sounds good! 
I can't believe your periods are back already!


----------



## ab75

I expected it tbh. Came back when both girls were exactly 4 weeks old xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I weighed this morning and I've lost five pounds! It's knly because it's my first week though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: That is fantastic! Well done.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Kian! :)


----------



## ab75

Well done Amy xx


----------



## ab75

Weigh in for this week, 2 lb lost!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyy well done! Elijah is asleep in my arms, will weigh when he wakes up.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well done ladies! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

3lb off :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Well done Kian xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I made a slimming world recipe for myself and my friend for dinner today. It's called spaghetti pizza and was lovely!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ab75

That looks delicious!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It was so nice! :)

I think it will be a pasta bake for tea with a jar sauce. I hadn't planned on it but Elijah will not let me put him down. He is hysterical whenever I put him down :( I hope he feels better soon, poor little man.


----------



## ab75

Aawww what a shame. Poor Elijah . Hope he is better soon. 

We're having sausage mash and veg tonight.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well done Kian! 
That dinner looks amazing. I had a jacket with tuna and cheese. Having chicken breast stuffed with garlic and herb philedelphia wrapped in bacon for tea but unsure what with yet... probably just chips xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you got any new potatoes? I usually do mine with hasselback potatoes. They are lovely.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good idea! I'll give them a go... Jon will have chips though. He hated anything new lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done ladies!!! 

I hope Elijah's better soon Kian poor little dude :(

I've not had tea yet I've been so busy doing house work, bathed the kids and did some washing etc, read bedtime story for madeleine and I've just sat down, I'm so hungry but it's late now an I've no idea what to eat!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We ended up taking Elijah back to the Doctors so totally missed tea. We ended up grabbing a KFC on the way home :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no is he ok?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's got a virus. He has slept all day and hardly fed. On Thursday I took him to the Doctors and they said if he got sleepier, fed less etc I was to take him back. He's finally had a good feed tonight. Hoping he starts to brighten up soon.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless him!! Hope today's a better day for him. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Whats on the menu today ladies?

I've had 2 slices of wholemeal toast and a bowl of banana and blueberries with yoghurt for breakfast :)
Unsure on dinner yet... might have a salad :)
Tea is pie with mash and veg today xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

*hangs head in shame*

I had a bacon, sausage, egg and cheese bun from the Spar!


----------



## ab75

I had porridge and 2 slices of wholemeal toast for breakfast.

Lunch will just be a sandwich or might have a tuna toasties. 

Dinner tonight is cheese and onion omelette with home fries.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha Kian your slacking this week :rofl:
I'd love a kfc though... Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had two slices of wholemeal toast with low fat spread on for breakfast

Just had a pack of French fries (78 calories) as a snack just now 

Lunch will be chicken sandwich on wholemeal bread and a yoghurt I think

Unsure on dinner, Scott is off work tonight so I was thinking of seeing if he wanted to go out for a meal or something, we've not been out as a couple for ages and his mum is always offering to come and sit with the kids if we fancied going out. But then if we went for a meal Id end up eating something really fatty :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know Carly :( Thank goodness for breastfeeding or Id be completely screwed! :lol:

Elijah seems a bit better today and is happy enough in his bouncy chair so I'm hoovering the whole house and other jobs. Hopefully that will work off some extra calories!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't eaten anything else. I've been busy cleaning then my friend visited so think I should be fine calorie wise! Still can't decide what to do for tea!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I had a ham and philly sandwich for dinner instead. Just about to cook tea now :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've stuck a chilli on! Going to have with rice.


----------



## ab75

Hi!!

Had porridge and 2 slices of toast for breakfast. Got a pot of veg and lentil soup on the hob for lunch and a vegetable rogan Josh in the slow cooker for dinner. Think I'll have fruit salad with yoghurt for lunch today.
Got into my pre pregnancy skinny jeans this morning, still pushed my flabby bits up a wee bit though so I took them off again but I couldn't even get them on 2 weeks ago! !


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done Amanda your definitly doing something right then! :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks. I don't know what lol. Still have a flabby belly and every time I catch sight of myself in a mirror I look huge!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:hugs: I'm sure you don't, but just remember its only been 7 weeks since you had a baby! Don't be too hard on yourself, like you say the jeans are fitting better :) x


----------



## ab75

Yeah I know. At least it's going in the right direction. 
I was proud of myself in tesco. Put belgian chocolate shortbread in my basket but put it back on the shelf again!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done!! I've been shopping twice since dieting and both times I avoided the chocolate and sweet isle :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done! :)


----------



## ab75

Well done Amy.

Never had the veg curry. Tried making it in slow cooker without boiling it for 5 mins first and it wasn't ready in time. Had mince round with home fries and curly kale, broccoli, carrots and brussel sprouts!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's a mince round?

I had stuffed chicken wrapped in bacon cooked in the slow cooker with new potatoes and veg.


----------



## ab75

A thin mince pie.

That sounds good.

I need to get myself a slow cooker cookbook xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Had banana blueberries and yoghurt for breakfast, jacket with cheese and beans for dinner and the chicken dippers with batchelors rice for tea but only manage to eat half so now I'm hungry again :-( Xx


----------



## ab75

morning,

how are we all doing?

i had oaty yoghurt with blueberries,strawberries,raspberries and banana for breakfast. was delicious!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had dominoes last night! Tut!

Had wholemeal toast this morning for breaki xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I had yoghurt with blueberries and banana again :) jon looked at me like I was crazy and katie was just worried that I might have eaten all the blueberries lol.
having crispy chicken wraps for tea with salad unsure on dinner yet.
I'm good thanks Amanda, how are you? Xx


----------



## ab75

Oooh I've not had wraps for ages. I'll need to get them when I go shopping for my next lot of meals.

I'm good thanks Carly. Zoe was looking in my bowl this morning saying mummy those are my raspberries and blueberries lol. They must think that we just buy fruit for them!!

We're getting a Domino's next Friday when we move as a treat. Plus I'll probably be to knackered to cook after lifting all the furniture lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

We obviously don't enough fruit for them to think it's ours too lol.
ooh enjoy your dominos treat! I really want a Chinese but money's abit tight :-( xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. I hardly ever eat fruit!!

We're skint too. Having to put everything we have into rent and deposit this week as we won't get deposit back from this place for a few weeks xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I love fruit but always feel bad eating it as katie loves it too and it's so expensive. If fruit was cheaper I'd be so much skinnier lol its all I ate when I was pregnant with katie xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Chicken wraps sound soooo good!!


----------



## ab75

Tell me about it. We have spent about £45 on just fruit this week. Dh eats a lot too. Like you I feel guilty eating it. Costs a bloody fortune xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I agree Carly! I would eat much healthier if it wasn't so bloody expensive!

I've been bad today. Hubby is off work. He cooked me a fry up this morning. It wasn't a bad one really, sausages and bacon was grilled, we also had wholemeal toast, beans and scrambled egg. We then went to look at the cat at the shelter (wasn't ours :( ) then took Elijah back to the Doctors. We then nipped into town for a brew and desserts were 2 for 1! I had a cookie cup with a chocolate brownie in it with ice cream and honeycomb pieces.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw Kian I'm so sorry the cat wasn't yours I was really hoping it would be :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

sorry about the cat hun :-(

Chicken wraps were amazing! Did some garlic and herb wedges too and ate far too much Lol.
only had a packet of noodles for dinner though so I'm not doing too bad :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Chicken wraps sound great! 

We haven't had tea yet. I nipped to Farmfoods then we went to pick Tristan up from nursery and went to the in laws. Hubby is just bathing Tristan whilst I get Elijah ready for bed then I'll have a look at what yo have. Probably end up being a sandwich. Can't be arsed to cook!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone done today?
I've not been too bad. We had a nice tea, I got one of those so tender Italian herb cooking sheets for chicken, would definitely recommend! We had it with cauliflower cheese and new potatoes. 

Amy is it your weigh day today?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Had a paste butty for dinner and pizza for tea today. Lucy is still cluster feeding like mad so iv not been able to put her down and Jon's working. Hopefully I'll be making flapjacks later :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It usually is Kian but I've had a bad week so not going to weigh this week as I don't want to be disappointed and Me and Scott are goig out tomorrow so il also be eating bad food then too so I will weigh in another week :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What recipe do you use Carly please? Elijah has been really fussy at the breast so was thinking of making some. 

Makes sense Amy!


----------



## Carlyp1990

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1148640/yummy-golden-syrup-flapjacks

It's not the healthiest but they're yummy, I throw a load of raisins in there too :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

MMM yummy. Do you reckon you could add mashed banana?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Don't see why not hun, I was going to add chocolate chips lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I never did get round to making them :lol:
We ended up at the in laws and because it's was my birthday we are so badly! I had 2 Creme Eggs, a cupcake, a chinese and cheesecake! We've kind of carried on the birthday celebrations to today, we had homemade scotch pancakes with bacon and syrup for breakfast and have chocolate fudge cake for after tea! I think I'll be having a gain this week. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg Kian that food sounds amazing!

I've had a bad weekend but I'm not going to beat myself up about it, although I did have a mini breakdown yeaterday before we went out for our date because nothing fitted, I tried some jeans on before pregnancy, used to where them all the time and I couldn't get them past my knees! I cried a bit and Scott was lovely to me but I've decided there's no point beating myself up, I've not long had a baby and the weight will be off eventually , is not a permanent thing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exactly! We are far too harsh on ourselves sometimes! Our babies are still so little. It takes 9 months to gain the weight so should give ourselves at least 9 months to lose it :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a very good point, I'm going to keep that in mind :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

don't put too much pressure on yourself as you will only feel worse if you do have a bad day!

So far today I've had 2 flapjacks for breakfast, tuna salad and cheese on a jacket :) probably having steak puddings chips and peas for tea xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are steak puddings? I've never heard of those x


----------



## Carlyp1990

https://www.vawhitley.co.uk/eCommerce/ProductImages/Large/HO04.jpg

It's one of Jon's favourite meals!
Just had banana, blueberries and vanilla yoghurt :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I gained 1lb :( Will be the KFC, birthday celebrations and shed loads of flapjack!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

1 lb isn't too bad considering what you've eaten!
Flapjack is my weakness too :-( xx


----------



## ab75

Considering what you've eaten 1lb isn't bad. I'm sure you will lose it this week. Xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I got my husband to weigh me yesterday and I've lost 5lbs in 2 months.


----------



## ab75

Well done!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Kirsty :)

What on earth has happened to my signature? :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done Kirsty!

What's happened Kian? Looks ok to me x


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's fine now! Weird. My :cloud9: were showing as printers! :lol:


----------



## DCS

Hello ladies. Mind if I join you? DD is 8 months old an I'm trying to attack this jiggley belly. I've lost 6 lbs in just under a month. But haven't ween exercising. Could really do with a series kick us the ass.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi dcs! 
I need to start exercising too but never seem to have the time!
Just finished off the last of the flapjacks so theres no temptation! 
Trying out your posh noodle for dinner today Kian :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome DCS! :)


----------



## ab75

Welcome DCS.
I never exercise either, apart from walks with dh and the kids, but it's hardly power walking lol.

Carly I'm jealous that you can eat so much,lol, if I have something biggish at lunch, like pasta or a jacket, I couldn't eat a meal for dinner/tea or I would be massive lol.

I had bran flakes and toast for breakfast. Just had coffee and a freddo, oops!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amanda I am quite lucky, I can eat man sized portions and not put much weight on. I will slowly gain if just eat what I like but not a lot. I'm always hungry aswell lol xx


----------



## ab75

I eat big portions too lol. That's my problem as I eat quite healthy. Just too much xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome DCS :)

I eat big portions too. Luckily on Slimming World you can!

Carly I love posh noodles! I'm yet to try and beef and tomato one!

Today I've had an alpen light bar and a pint of sugar free cordial for breakfast then a ham, cheese and salad wrap and a decaf tea for dinner. I have pulled fajita chicken in the slow cooker for tea, going to serve with butternut squash chips, wraps and salad.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I eat big portions too I'm terrible for it!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kian can I come and live with you :rofl: Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why? :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tea was FIT! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi ladies, just reading through a few posts (which has made me hungry :haha: ) Just a thought as it's the start of the month maybe we could measure our hips, waist and thighs and see how much we've lost by the end of the month?! could be interesting :D x


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a good idea. Remind me in the morning :rofl:

I've done really well today, I've had what I wrote above and then the only snacks I've had is an apple and a shape yogurt. It's evening time which is my downfall, I've just had a pint of sugar free cordial and made myself a decaf tea to try and stop myself from eating rubbish!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Another good day today :)

Porridge and raisins for breakfast, tuna pasta salad for dinner then sausage and bean casserole, mash and veg for tea. 

I met my friend at dinner time and took my pasta salad with me and resisted cake :D I think my head may be back in the zone!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had my check up today. I'm 11st 11lbs :( 

I had a salad for lunch and doing sweet potato mash and sausages for dinner. I really want to try my exercises now x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've never had sweet potato mash before!

How did your appointment go?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sweet potato mash is amazing! I never have ordinary potatos anymore, it's alwas sweet potato!


----------



## DCS

Need to have a word with myself. Did Ds a birthday cake yesterday so skipped breakfast and lunch so I could get everything done. Barely ate dinner but picked at the cake bits I cut off. Again today been picking at cake managed to control myself with his birthday cake and only had a small slice but this isn't what I wanted to do. No doubt the next two days will be the same with bakeing another cake tomorrow for his party Saturday. Feeling rather dissapointed with myself.


----------



## DCS

Can I ask what everyone's goals are? It may have been mentioned already but I haven't really caught up. 
I'm currently 160lbs I was 166 about 30 days ago. I don't usually pay attention to the scales but I'm going for about 130lbs. But if I exercise and tone up I know I may weigh more. Which is fine. I don't even know if my goal is realistic because I'm 5"7. I'm breastfeeding 8 month old DD so I'm not on a diet more a life style change. I know it needs to be slow any steady to stay off but I really want to see change over night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got about another 10lb to loss. We go away in just over 7 weeks so would like it off by then!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've got 3 stone to loose, I think it's around 46lbs!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Im not really dieting im just eating clean. Rather than picky bits I'll have banana chips or almonds and I've swapped juice for detox water (so yummy). I want to lose around 25lbs and tone up. I can barely do up size 16s but 14s fit on my legs :S

My appointment was fine she just spoke about contraception, bleh x


----------



## brunettebimbo

What is detox water Beckii?

I've been really good up until today, I've had 2 toasties, 1 for breakfast and 1 for dinner. My friend also bought me a small box of Ferraro Roche for my birthday and I ate them! :lol: Just going to have sweet and sour chicken and rice for tea!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Its meant to flush your system like water but tastes so much nicer. I also read its meant to help you lose weight. I got a jam jar and sliced up some strawberries and watermelon (you can add rosemary)put them in the jar then add ice and fill with water! Theres so many other recepies, next I'm trying mint, lemon and lime x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Weighed myself today. It says 11st 4 so I'm slightly confused. I can't of lost 7lbs since my check up x


----------



## brunettebimbo

You probably could have if you've been extra good! Some people lose loads in the first week of changing their diet or it could be because of different scales?

How's everyone done this week? Amy did you weigh in on Friday?

I've been pretty good this week. Only one day where I've not been great but even then I wasn't that bad!


----------



## DCS

I lost another 1lbs this week which, quite frankly, is a miracle. So I've lost 7 lbs in 32 days. This last week has been an epic fail. But I want to get back into it tomorrow. I want to measure myself but can't remember where I put the tape.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a brilliant loss. Well done :)


----------



## MrsVenn

Hi, :hi: please can I join in? I could do with some moral support..:blush:

I had DS on 17th Dec and had no idea what my weight was, definitely over 14 stone. With DD, I was this too but lost all of my weight by 5 months PP and felt incredible, however stress was a major factor in aiding it. 

I currently weigh 12,9 but seem to be struggling with it getting any lower. The lightest I've ever been was 10 dead but didn't like how I looked so I'd like to get to 10,7 ideally but would just be happy to have a normal BMI at the moment. I do a postnatal toning/weights class every Monday and trying to walk twice a week and have been watching my eating. This week though has been pants and I need some support to get back on track and in the right frame of mind.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Welcome :)

There is some lovely girls in this group. 
What day is your weigh in day?


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I didn't weigh I've gone off track I need to get my butt in gear, I don't know where my motivation is :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Here's a swift kick up the arse! Get that motivation back :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I certainly will! Tomorrows my day!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## MrsVenn

Wednesday hun :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hadnt eaten anything bad just fruit and a lot of water and protein. Ive lost 1/2 an inch off ny hips in a week :happydance:

Welcome MrsVenn :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well done beckii! 
I've got no willpower/motivation :-( I was doing so well with eating well and walking more but I enjoy eating crap food too much :-( plus were on a tight shopping budget and fruit is so expensive xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It is carly! I'm finding the same thing.

I'm back too it today, I need to shift this weight in time for summer x


----------



## ab75

Morning, sorry I've been awol. Been moving and Internet should be on today sometime. 

Lost 2lb at my weigh in this morning. 

C'mon Amy you can do this lol.

Well done Beckii.
Welcome Mrs V xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Beckii and Amanda :)

Carly I was finding that too so we are trying out weekly shopping and so far so good. I only tend to buy apples, bananas, grapes and pears. 

I've lost 3lb this week :happydance: I'm at 10stone now :mrgreen: That's 10lb down, 7lb to go!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done Kian that's a brill weight! That's what I need to get to x


----------



## ab75

Well done Kian. 
I'll never be 10 stone lol. Be happy at 13 stone. I once was 12 stone,size 8 and I looked ill !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think everyone's bodies are different. My friend looks gorgeous at 12 stone, perfect size 10. I on the other hand would be about a size 18 at 12 stone! I'm currently a 12 at 10 stone. I want to be an 8-10 again which I was at 9stone7 before pregnancy but have a feeling I will need to lose more weight to get to that this time. I think I've grown hips!


----------



## MrsVenn

It's funny isn't it, I'm nearly 13 stone and wear a size 12, it's funny how everyone carries it differently. 

So today I had my postnatal toning class and followed it up with a black coffee. Then stuck to water for the rest of the day and had a balanced dinner of roast pork, fennel, cabbage and a bit of potato gratin. No pud, just a Highlights. Here's to tomorrow, I'd like to get a 1lb off this week at least.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm just under 10 stone at the minute and im happy with that. Just need to tone up really xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's great MrsV :)

Carly if you don't mind me asking, what size are you at just under 10 stone?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to be in the 10 zone again, before A-J I was a 14 at 10 stone

I've had a bowl of mango, oranges and grapes for my pud/snack. I agree too Carly, fruit is so expensive. Every time I go shopping I would spend nearly 10 pounds just on fruit, it's crazy. I'm so glad I get the healthy start vouchers x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm a 10-12 Kian. But my wobbly tummy hangs over lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:o im like two of you guys :haha: 

i need to get back on the bandwagon. of the 2lb id gained last week ive lost 1.


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies, can I join please? 

The threads here are all pretty method-specific and I can't find anyone else who's doing the 5:2, but I'd still like someone to chat with and exchange recipes with and weigh with. 

I'm 30, mum to three kids. I gained all my weight from my first baby but due to lack of motivation and two more pregnancies I haven't been able to lose any of it until now. I'm on week 4 of the 5:2 diet, and I've lost 4.5lb on that, but 22lb in total (I was doing really low cal for about a year which made me lose the first chunk of weight).

When I get to goal weight (147lb, 10st 7lb), I'll have lost 40lb. I should be a size 12 by that point, but I think my hips spread in pregnancy so I can imagine hardly any of my old clothes will fit me. Also I gained about 6 cups on my boobs, and despite losing 22lb already they haven't gone down. They are the main reason I can't fit into smaller tops - I really hope they go :wacko:

For those that don't know, the 5:2 is where you eat "normally" (within a certain calorie bracket, known as your TDEE) for five days a week. I eat 1760 cals on each of those days. The other two days (whichever two days you want), you restrict yourself to 500 cals (600 for men). The deficit you create on your "fast days" make up the calorie deficit over the entire week and it means you can largely eat what you want, and still lose weight. I find it suits my lifestyle because I only have to plan what I'm eating for two days a week, and the other days don't matter, as long as you don't go overboard. Anyway, so far it's working for me and I'm so happy doing it because I don't feel like I'm dieting really, because I still get to have the foods I want five days a week

Today is one of my fast days. I'm hungry already but trying to keep my calories for later on. As soon as I eat it opens the floodgates and I spend the day hungry


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome Lara! :)

It's amazing how everyone carrys weight different, most of mine is my stomach and thighs! I'd be happy at a size 12, if I can get to a 10 then that's a bonus! Before I had madeleine I was an 8, some things a 6, i forced myself to stay that size though with ridiculoius eating habits and Id never go back so slim I looked Ill and unhealthy, it wasn't a weight i was supposed to be.


----------



## ab75

Hi Lara!!

I'd be happy being a comfortable 14/12 xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did 5:2 before having Elijah! It's brilliant, I never felt hungry either!

I can't eat enough today, I have a feeling we heading for a growth spurt, I'm waking in thh night with a growling belly!!


----------



## Lara310809

thanks ladies :)

I was talking to a friend about this a few days ago, and she's a few inches shorter than me but her body at 113lb is the same as mine at 147lb. It's strange how we all look so different at certain weights. If I go down to 140lb (10st) i look unhealthily thin. I literally can't go below 147 for that reason, even though it's at the top of my BMI healthy range.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ridiculous isn't it! I was 10stone10 after having Elijah and classed as overweight and I can drop to 8stone8lb and still be healthy! I was scrawny at 9stone4! BMI is ridiculous!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think it's accurate for everybody's body shape. I think I look ok at a size 12. I'm always told I have skinny legs, and I don't have big boobs so I do just hold my weight on my stomach Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think BMI is a load of tosh in my opinion :)

Well, I've downloaded an app called my fitness pal, not sure if you girls have heard of it but it's good, you track your calories by simply putting in the foods you've eaten. I'm doing it to see how many calories I'm actually consuming per day. It also has a forum on there to chat with people doing the same thing :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I have that too amy! It's so easy because you can just scan the bar codes of the things you eat :) also if you make something from a recipe thats online you can import the recipe over really easily xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Snap :D I have that app too.

I've done a short zumba workout today and 20 ( :lol: ) squats but I will build my way up. I'm tempted to just run up and down my stairs lol

I've heard of that 5:2 diet, I might do the 123 diet plan again. I lost inches in just 12! days. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I used to love MFP, I hate calorie counting though!
What's the 123?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The 123 is basically an eating plan full of protein. You can have a limited amount of diet cola too but the best thing is you never go hungry!

1.5 years after having J and TWO weeks after on the 123 



You can also have sweets and puddings too x


----------



## Mummy to be x

So do you just eat protein Beckii? I've done a protein diet before with no carbs and I lost a stone in two weeks, it was soooo hard though I don't think I could do it again x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Basically plenty of meat with your meals. For example breakfast you could have scrambled egg with mushrooms with or without a wrap with cheese OR a low fat muler corner yogurt, lunch could be a chicken salad then dinner you'd have something else with either red or white meat. For snacks you could have hartleys no added sugar jelly too. Theres so much more. No pasta or potatoes or bread.

Ill get some recipies/meal plan together if you like x


----------



## Carlyp1990

What would you recommend for stomach toning ladies? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is an amazing difference Beckii. 

I don't know Carly, let me know if you find anything :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes please beckki that would be great x

Carly - I need to lose my flab before toning my stomach :rofl: but the only thing I can think of is sit ups x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll write one up when the kids are asleep :)

Omg my belly flab is horrible. Its like jelly. I agree maybe sit ups? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Hun! Willing to try anything to shift this lard now :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are you girls having for breakfast? I need something more adventurous because I find if I have a decent breakfast I'm satisfied till around 1pm! This week I've had whole meal toast with a boiled egg. Ideas ladies? :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Overnight oats are lush!


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are those? Never heard of them


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mix 35g of oats with a yogurt and leave in an airtight container in the fridge overnight. Serve with fruit in the morning. Gorgeous!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that sounds so good!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn't need to write out a plan, I found this. It's pretty similar but in between breakfast lunch and dinner you can have snacks. I'm on the look out for more meal plans x

Ignore shake. You could have jelly.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Hun! I thinks I may try that. It's so tempting because you know the results you get at the end of it x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah definitely. In the first 10 days you can loose up to 10lbs if not more. I'm off shopping next week so I'm going to get the food in and do it again and when those 10 days are over I'll find another plan. I'm too lazy to make my own lol x


----------



## ab75

I'm crap at sticking to diet plans. The difference between the 2 pics in 2 weeks is amazing beckii. 

I talk to you lot that much that your names come up in my predictive text lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha Amanda. Snap!!! Once I was texting my friend and AF came up, I never used that word since I TTC. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I could not do that plan. I love carbs!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: Amanda

It's easy as you don't go hungry but I guess eating right does the same x


----------



## Mummy to be x

There is so many different diets out there!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's everyone having today?
I didn't have time for breakfast so had brunch at 11.30ish. I had scrambled egg and bacon on seeded bread followed by a pear. 
I have honey garlic chicken in the slow cooker, going to serve it with noodles and cook up some sliced peppers and onion to mix in with the noodles.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Had a greedy breakfast today so won't share that but had a yummy chicken and pasta salad for dinner :) 
not sure on tea yet though xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly share I'm intriguied :rofl:

I had whole meal toast and two boiled eggs for breakfast which filled me up until 3pm I then had rice cakes with low fat cheese and Chive spread and a dash of onion chutney to add some flavour, I also had a packet of French fries and an Alpen light bar. For teaI grabbed a weight watchers meal from morrisons and will serve it with veg, been to busy today and I can't be bothered cooking for myself lol x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: We are all naughty time to time. Hubby is taking us out for lunch on Saturday for Mothers Day. Doubt I'll be good :lol:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh girls. I have no fruit and only doughnuts in. I reallllly need to go shopping :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Donuts it is then :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Missed breakfast, had 2 really big burgers and chips for dinner (I did have salad on the burger though!) And just had a banana Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Enjoy your donuts beckii :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I did my zumba then had 4 (mini ones) I felt so naughty :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

I was good last night,bought donuts but I didn't have 1,then ate half a Cadbury fruit and nut instead haha!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done girls!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

We went food shopping last night so lots of fresh fruit and veg in :) I've meal planned for the week too!

I have a feeling this weekend will be a write off, Hubby is taking us out for tea today with my sister and kids as a Mothers Day treat and then tomorrow's probably going to include some sort of rubbish food.


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are doin the same today Kian, some food out with the kids, how likely is it that I will order a nice chicken salad? Not very likely! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I go with all intentions of ordering salad but chips always win! :rofl: Probably have a chicken burger!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love pub chips! Especially sweet potato fries!


----------



## Lara310809

My husbands been off for the past two weeks and eating properly with him around is so difficult. I gained 0.6lb his week, which isn't that bad, but still a bit disappointing because I've been trying to lose, just not achieved it. Also it's time of the month and I just want to eat everything. I've got 500 cals left for the day but I feel like pigging out. Also with Mother's Day and we ate out yesterday, it's really hard to calorie count those things. 

We left it so late to book a place for Mother's Day, the only place that had a space was the local Indian restaurant - I love Indian food but it's not going to to the diet any good :haha: I moht skip breakfast altogether and have a salad for dinner to make up for it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Indian is good though!

I did have a burger and chips but instead of a breaded chicken burger I had a grilled chicken breast burger. I drank diet Pepsi and has no pudding so could have been worse!


----------



## Kailetski

I've been bad about weighing myself lately and have been eating out a lot but at the same time I fel like I'm hardly eating, I'm either always hungry or make it through most of the day and realize I haven't even eaten yet... But I just keep gaining weight... I really should keep better track of what I'm eating and how much but food is just so good. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not eating can make your body hold on to the weight. Could you make up a salad to pick at in the fridge? Overnight oats for breakfast?


----------



## DCS

I'm not quite sure how I pulled this off but I managed to loose another 3lbs. Bringing my total up to 10lbs in 40ish days. I was quite hoping I would put on a lb in the hope it would kick my ass into gear. Luckily for me, OH hasn't planned anything for mothersday ( yeah, I'm slightly annoyed) so no pigging out for me. In fact looks like no breakfast or lunch for me today. OH has just left for work, and unless I fancy making breakfast while I hold DD it just isn't going to happen.

I totally love restaurant Indian food. I love the stuff my mum and nan make but they always forget I can't eat food that is too spicy so one mouthfull in and my mouths on fire.


----------



## Mummy to be x

First period since giving birth and I've just weighed myself and I've gained a pound! Think it must be due to the fact I'm on my period because I've been reasonably good this past week!


----------



## sethsmummy

iv gained another lb today too hun! :( i suck at weight loss right now.. im always hungry!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done DCS!

Amy I would say it's probably water weight!

I had a nice lie in this morning. Got up to homemade scotch pancakes, syrup and bacon! Yummy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah well I guess tomorrow is a new week!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I measured myself yesterday, I've lost ANOTHER inch from my thighs and hips and I tried my pre pregnancy jeans on and they fit :happydance: I've not even done the meal plan yet, I've just done 30 minutes of zumba on youtube and not eating loads of crap although I did have some goodies! crazy x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done beckii that's great, the exercise will definitly be helping those pounds fall off, I can't wait till I can do exercise again. 

I'm trying not to eat so many carbs, everything I eat is carbs and I don't eat enough meat or fish for that matter so today is chicken breast in a salad for lunch and salmon for tea, not sure what to have salmon with though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Beckii! That is great :)

That's my problem too Amy! I don't eat fish really though, only tuna. Could you have new potatoes and veg with your salmon?

I weighed myself when I woke up and they said 10stone3lb meaning I had gained 3lb! I was well annoyed. My boobs were rock solid so fed my son, climbed back on and they said 9stone13lb! I can't believe milk can make that much difference! Hahaha. That means 1lb loss and 6lb to pre pregnancy weight!

I can get in my jeans and fasten them but they look awful. Can't wait until they fit perfect again. I'm living in leggings and I'm dying to get back in my fitted clothes!


----------



## ab75

I gained 2lb last week!!

I can get in my jeans too but they push my belly up and look hideous.

Well done dcs and beckii xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's the same as mine! Roll on them fitting properly!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think I will have sweet potato and veg :)

Ooh well done Kian that's great! I wish I weighed 9stone 13 :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I'm still a size 12 at that! I wasn't before Elijah so I think I may have to lose more this time to get back in my 10's properly!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: I've found some jeans I can get on and they look ok! Still slightly squashed but a baggy top covers it. I'm a bit uncomfortable though :rofl: Will hopefully motivate me to keep going because I feel so much better in jeans!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I wish I was a size 12 too lol!


Yay for getting into your jeans, I can't wait to wear jeans again!


----------



## Lara310809

I gained 2lb over the Mother's Day weekend :( fasting today to get a head start on the weight loss. The good news is that I maanged to wear a dress that's NEVER fit me before. 

Little victories :winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fasting!? :shock: I would end up eating my own arm! Well done on getting in your dress :)

Amy I wore them for about 3 hours, came home and put my PJs on because they were so uncomfortable :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I could not fast! By lunch time I'd of caved and scoffed the whole fridge lol.

Kian I always wear my pj bottoms in the house I find them so comfy x


----------



## ab75

Well done on getting into your dress Lara. 
I couldn't fast either lol xx


----------



## Lara310809

It's called a fast but it's not an actual FAST. It's limiting to 500 calories on a fast days which is twice a week. I eat really well on those days, so I don't actually suffer much. Some people on the 5:2 do actually fast for the whole day, but you have a quota of 500 cals that you can use and still expect to lose weight.

For example yesterday I skipped breakfast (because I find that when I start eating it opens the floodgates and I feel hungrier!), and at 2pm I had 100g of Quorn chicken. That kept me full for about 2 hrs then for dinner I had some real chicken, a couple of eggs, salad and mushrooms. I can still have enough calories to eat my three meals though, if i plan them properly.

Yesterday was my first fast of the week and I lost the 2lb I gained over the weekend! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

That doesn't sound too bad. I'm the same, if I skip breakfast I can go til about 3pm but if I have breakfast I just want to eat and eat.
Well done on losing the 2lb. I lost my gained 2lb this morning too but Frazer has been feeding loads so Kian must've been right about booby milk lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That 5:2 doesn't sound too bad! So can you actually eat what you want on the other days?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah I get ya! I did 5:2 before having Elijah and it's really good. The fast days are easy if you plan ahead :) Well done on the 2lb loss. 

Amanda, mad isn't it! :rofl:

Amy to an extent, you still need to eat healthily and not over eat.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh thats crap then :rofl: I don't think I could cope with 500 calories a day, I would be starving


----------



## brunettebimbo

The 500 calories is only 2 days a week :)

I feel awful today, headache, runny nose and my throat hurts. All I want to do is pig out comfort eating! :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's still too hard for me lol.

Sorry you feel crap kian :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kian that's how I feel today! Hooe you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Lara310809

Mummy to be x said:


> That 5:2 doesn't sound too bad! So can you actually eat what you want on the other days?

 you can eat up to your TDEE, which is the amount of calories your body needs per day to maintain your current weight. My TDEE is 1760 calories, so five days a week I aim for that.

The days you fast to 500 calories creates a deficit over the week and you still lose weight. It's basically just dieting on two days a week, and the other days you can have those other treats in moderation. 

I find it helpful because I have treats in the house because my kids eat them, and my husbands not dieting so I like to be able to eat what he eats too. Life is really hard when you're dieting every single day, I think

I lost another 1lb this morning, so that's 3lb in total for the week. However I'm thinking it's water loss because my period started yesterday. But at least I didn't gain after all. I gained 2lb over the weekend and lost 3lb over the past two days so it's still a 1lb loss overall, and I'm happy with that.

I'm on my second fast today; so I mignt still lose another 1lb.


----------



## Lara310809

Weighed in this morning, and lost a total of 25lb! 4lb this week alone. 

To celebrate my 25lb loss I went through bags of ore-pregnancy clothes and found some stuff that fits! I'm also not calorie counting today.

15lb still to go...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow well done. That is brilliant :)


----------



## DCS

Congratulations Lara that's brilliant.


----------



## ab75

Well done Lara


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has anyone ever ordered from muscle food before?
I've just ordered this - 
2.5kg Chicken Breast Fillets
2 x 400g Extra Lean British Beef Mince
2 x 400g Premium Turkey Thigh Mince
8 x 4oz Lean Great British Steak Burgers
4 x 6oz Extra Lean Great British Hache Steaks
12 x 75g Meaty Pork Sausages
12 x 75g Meaty Pork & Leak Sausages
1 x £5 Muscle Food Voucher
1 x £6.70 Fresh Salmon Fillet Voucher

Should have been £112 but got it for £45!


----------



## sethsmummy

well done on the weight losses ladies :wohoo:


----------



## Lara310809

Third and final fast of the week and I lost an other pound. I'm now 160.5. I'm chuffed; I started the week weighing 167lb, so I've lost what I gained over mother's day, plus 5lb extra. I had my period this week so I know a few pounds was water weight, but I'm still happy.

Weekend off; I'm not even calorie counting. Taramasalata and pitta bread for dinner. Dr Pepper maybe, and some chocolate :munch:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is brilliant! Well done. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

4lb on for me :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no!! :hugs: Have you done anything different?


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah eaten loads of crap :haha: Looks like all the walking didnt break it even though lol. I am going to be better from now on... back to no sweets or crisps and drinking nothing but water or diluting juice. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I think that may be why. 

I always try and remember the saying "You can't out exercise a bad diet"


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm so glad I don't have scales, I would have gained about 5 lb I think this week. I've been awful! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hahaha I have been too. Take away for tea tonight too :rofl: start over tomorrow x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've been shit but somehow lost 3lbs. Think it's because I finished my period. Tomorrow I'm starting again, this weather is getting lovely now and I want to look half decent in some nice dresses this summer.


----------



## ab75

sethsmummy said:


> yeah eaten loads of crap :haha: Looks like all the walking didnt break it even though lol. I am going to be better from now on... back to no sweets or crisps and drinking nothing but water or diluting juice. xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: The first line made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## ab75

Well done Amy xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well done amy Xx


----------



## DCS

I think my scales are broken. Says iv lost 3lbs this week. I've not been counting calories or anything. So in total I've lost 13lbs. I'm hoping to take it as a win. Had a really crappy day today. Started with good intentions with a choc peanut butter and banana smoothie. Lunch was 5 slices of jam and toast ( yes 5) and 4 choc digestives. And dinner was granola and fruit with yogurt. Here's to getting back on it tomorrow.


----------



## ab75

well done dcs!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Amy and DCS :)


----------



## ab75

I've lost 3lb this week! ! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done! :)

I've got rock solid boobs because Elijah loads so going to express and then weigh myself :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh, stayed the same. Annoying! I've walked over 10 miles this week :(


----------



## ab75

At least you didn't gain xx


----------



## DCS

Well done on the weight loss guys. Brunettebimbo.... sometime I weigh myself and its exactly the same but when I weigh myself 2 days later I've lost some. 
I always feeling no loss is better than a gain.


----------



## Mummy to be x

It might show on next weeks weigh in Kian.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Better than a gain I suppose. Still a little frustrating!

Has anyone got any tips on targeting the belly area please!?


----------



## DCS

brunettebimbo said:


> Better than a gain I suppose. Still a little frustrating!
> 
> Has anyone got any tips on targeting the belly area please!?

If you find any tips. Please share. That's my biggest problem.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's a Mum thing! :wacko:

I've got a not so great tea in the oven for tonight. Minced beef wellington with mash, sprouts and sweetcorn :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

My belly is my biggest problem!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tea was totally lush! Everyone wolfed it down!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DCS

Ohhhh that looks delicious. I wish my lot would eat sprouts. Think DD might still be abit young for them.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's pretty much the only vegetable that Tristan won't eat!


----------



## DCS

My big kids idea of eating vrg is taking a tiny scraping. DD loves veg though and will give anything up for a bit of broccoli or tomato. Might give them a crack. I love Brussels.


----------



## ab75

My 2 girls would eat sprouts with every meal if I let them. They always eat the veg on their plates before anything else lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant!
Tristan loves meat!


----------



## ab75

Zara's a bit like that too. Meat and veg but she has gone off potatoes recently.

I love seeing them eating proper dinners. I made chicken dippers and smiley faces one night last week for the girls for quickness and Zoe hardly touched it,said it wasn't a proper dinner lol. Suppose that's a good thing though.

Spag bol tonight xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bless. Tristan is a bit like that too. 

Tonight we had pork, bacon, cranberry and brie stacks done in the slow cooker. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ab75

That looks good!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm that's looks nice kian :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

My muscle food order arrived. :)

We had hache steaks, carrots and chilli and salt potatoes for tea. They were lovely.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DCS

This weeks been awful for me. AF arrived which has thrown me right off. Have been walking lots but no real exercise. Can't say I've missed this. On the plus side I've treated myself to a pink parcel box for next month.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's a pink parcel box?

I don't really exercise either. Walking is about as active as I get!


----------



## DCS

I'm actually loving walking. OH got me some trainers and oh my goodness they are quite possibly the comfiest pair of shoes ever. 
Pink parcel is a period subscription box. They send you your essential time of the month bits with a couple of added treats. I have been trying various subscription boxes recently as a way to mix up my beauty and skincare routine but thought this would soften the blow of getting my periods back.


----------



## Aphrodite

Hi ladies, Im looking to get fit and lose weight, particularly my tum :) I have had several people think Im expecting, I look so bloated and, well pregnant! I used to have a washboard stomach, cant believe its gone :( After DS1 I pinged back into shape within days so its hard to see a fat me. Trouble is I lack motivation and energy to get started in the first place! I do love walking and it can really help you lose weight. Looking forward to clocks going forward on Sunday so I can combine some fitness and some me time :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Welcome :)


----------



## ab75

Hi Aphrodite, welcome.
Walking is the only exercise that I'm doing or have time for. Luckily it's quite hilly where I am lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Snap. I only really walk too. I'm far too lazy to do anything else. I used to go to the gym but now with 2 children (one of which is EBF) I just don't have the time or the energy.


----------



## DCS

Welcome. I just tend to walk. I keep trying to do the 30 day shred but keep failing. We don't have a car so we have no choice but to walk. I usually carry the wrap with me in the pram so if DD gets bored of the pram I just put her in the wrap, burns a few extra calories. 

Had a cheecky weigh in today... I'm the still 155. Think that's what I was last week. Not surprised. I've eaten the entire house. Back to it tomorrow. Really need to stay motivated. 

Anyone have any tips on how I can stay focused? I keep trying to think ahead to the summer and how I will be able to wear awesome clothes and buy lots of clothes. And now we finally have a rough date and plan for the wedding nextyear, feel lLuke that should help but I just keep thinking its so far away.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I struggle to stay motivated too. I have found that now my clothes are starting to fit it's making me a little bit more determined to lose the weight plus our holiday is in about 4 weeks and I don't want to feel gross!


----------



## Mummy to be x

3lb loss this week, I weighed myself early I couldn't help myself the scales where staring at me in the bathroom this morning :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done :)


----------



## Lara310809

Last week I did three fasts and still only lost 1lb. But its still a loss. I was only supposed to do two fasts (you can do up to three if you want), but at the end of my second I weighed the same. And I was desperate to get in to the 150s (lbs). The previous week I was 160.5 and I ended the week on 159.8 LOL. 

Fast day today. I ate junk over the weekend and I want to at least be able to maintain through easter (because I'm not cutting out the Easter eggs!) so I have my work cut out for me. If I stay in the 150s I'll be happy.

https://swlm.lilyslim.com/JRpPp0.png


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant. Well done :)

1lb off for me this week. 5lb to go until pre baby weight and only 4 weeks until our holiday!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well don't ladies! 

I was good all weekend didnt have any chocolate or sweet treats, Friday is usually a takeaway night and I resisted!

How motivated is everyone feeling this week? :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Quite motivated :) Holiday in 4 weeks so need to up my game a notch!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That will make it easier that you've got that to focus on! X


----------



## ab75

Well done ladies. 
I lost 1lb this week but I ate loads of chocolate so I wasn't expecting to lose anything! !


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great Amanda!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done :)


----------



## DCS

I gained 2lbs last week. Not surprising really. I've got my fitness pall open and started tracking today. On the plus side my previous pregnancy jeans fit me. Only downside is I only kept 2 pairs. So now I need to go shopping. My goal is to to be 145lbs by DDS birthday in June. I'm 156 at the minute.


----------



## ab75

11 lb. ....you can do that!! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

You can definitely do that. Good luck!


----------



## DCS

I hope so. August is my birthday, I always get money which I spend completely on the kids. But this year me and OH have agreed to spend birthday / Christmas money we get on ourselves. So I'm looking forward to a spot of shopping. This to.we last year I was huuuuuge, shoes wouldn't even fit. I was pregnant but totally missed the spring /summer. So I'm keen to make the most of this year.


----------



## sethsmummy

well done ladies! Ill weigh myself tomorrow.. no doubt gained again :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hubby and I have just eaten 2 packets of biscuits :dohh:


----------



## Lara310809

I've only done 1 fast so far this week (out of 2), but I've GAINED 2lb :( must have over eaten over the weekend. With easter coming up its going to be a write-off. No way I'll be able to maintain now.

In other news my overal target for goal weight (14lb less than I am now) is sometime in May, but my mum was visiting at the end of april. Nobody know I'm dieting so it was supposed to be a surprise. Well now she's not coming because she's in poor health and her doctor advised her against travelling (they are in the UK where I'm from and I live in Gibraltar, so it involves a flight and it's stressful for her). The sad thing is that it's my daughters fifth birthday that week (that's why she was coming), so now she misses that.

But the flip side is that I'm not restricted to 3 weeks now until the big reveal. My dad comes in May so I have at least two more weeks before anyone sees "the new me", so more time to lose extra weight! E last time I saw any of them I was 30lb heavier. A size 16. I'm between a 14 and 12 now


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's really exciting. I bet you can't wait to show them!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Dam, I had dominoes last night, we had nothing in so thought we'd order a pizza! I am been EXTRA good today to make up for been naughty.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: What we like!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Useless! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Great muscle food offer on https://m.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/gg-muscle-food-2/59950866

The meat is really good and lean. I've just ordered some more :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Need to lose the fat before I gain the muscle :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's just lean meet :lol:


----------



## ab75

I am making millionaire shortbread! ! I will have to be really good and stick to one piece a day lol !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I couldn't!

I'm starving, I think Elijah is having a growth spurt because I'm really thirsty and hungry!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My weight is at a stand still.


----------



## Carlyp1990

you ladies are all doing great!

I still haven't been weighed since I saw the nurse 6 weeks ago... I think I've definitely gained since then though! Pringles are way too addictive! Xx


----------



## DCS

Anyone fancy coming and giving me a kick up the ass. I've literally gone back to my old ways. Havant left the house in 2 days let alone exercised. OH really isn't very scary. I've told him to shout at me if I start binging on crap. But he doesn't.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I've eaten badly :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

I did well last night, chicken, new potatoes and salad for tea :)
Then this morning I made jon bacon and black pudding butties, katie boiled egg and soldiers but I had my bowl of bran flakes :) tuna sandwich for dinner followed by a yoghurt xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done! I'm sat scoffing double chocolate digestives:dohh:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha its easter your allowed! Xx


----------



## Lara310809

How did everyone do over easter? I have only had a couple of little eggs (the ones that are the size of real eggs). But my 15month old was given five large eggs (they all were but my other girls are older), so I may well polish off a bit of hers


----------



## brunettebimbo

Usually weight gain around the middle is down to a high fat diet. 
I personally wouldn't go under the knife. My friends Mum died having a tummy tuck. I just don't think it's worth risking leaving your children without a Mum. 

Lara I've been awful all week. The kids have been ill so that's my excuse! :lol: I weighed in this morning and maintained so I'm really shocked!


----------



## ab75

I maintained too but the kids eggs are Sooooo tempting. 

Mollie, probably the wrong place to ask if you're looking for medical advice. I personally wouldn't have surgery to lose weight.


----------



## DCS

Can't face the scales. I know I've put on a fair bit, I feel huge. Will weigh myself tonight once the kids are asleep.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I haven't eaten much chocolate over easter, just a small pack of milky bar mini eggs :) 
I really do need to invest in some scales but im scared of what they will say :haha: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: You won't know if you don't do it!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'll wait until next time I go to the in laws, that's the last place I weighed myself about 7 weeks ago lol xx


----------



## DCS

I did it, I weighed myself. Iv lost 3pounds. Which isn't too bad because I put on about 2lbs last time I weighed myself. So I've lost what I put on plus an extra pound. I'm sure there is an easier way to explain that but I'm half asleep.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well done, you've done alot better than you thought then :) xx


----------



## ab75

Well done xx


----------



## Lara310809

Well done! I ate 600cals of chocolate yesterday :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done on the weightloss DCS. 

Lara that's nothing. I've eaten a lot more than that this week. :lol:

I've not been too bad since yesterday. 
Today I've been extra good so far. I've had a cereal bar and banana for breakfast then this for dinner :) I've got honey chicken in the slow cooker for tea, I'm going to serve it on top of noodles and dry fried peppers and onions.

I need to keep my head in the game. We go away in just under 3 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pix

May I join you ladies? Catching up to all posts! 

I have about 20 pounds to lose and its taking a while this time!

Is anyone else breastfeeding and trying to lose?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes I am :) 
Welcome :hi:


----------



## ab75

Hi Pix. I am too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi pix :hi:

Ugh, I have been ok so far today but I can't stop thinking about fooooood!!! I want to eat everything in site!


----------



## ab75

I've eaten Zoe's smarties bunny!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've looked at the chocolate too but so far I've resisted, I fancy something greasy, no idea why!


----------



## Pix

*waves*

I did well until I realized hubby bought oatmeal cream pies!! >.<


Anyone else exercising? Trying to do something for 20 minutes a day is a challenge!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh they sound good pix!

I'm not doing much physical activity right now as I have a kidney problem, but I am trying to get out and stroll with the pram!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not really. I just try and walk when I can. Usually carrying Elijah in his wrap. 

Girls what are you all eating for lunch? I'm struggling for ideas. I like having a sandwich and crisps but I've stopped buying crisps! I like picky lunches but need something quick and easy to prepare!


----------



## Pix

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh they sound good pix!
> 
> I'm not doing much physical activity right now as I have a kidney problem, but I am trying to get out and stroll with the pram!

Oh no!! I hope you're OK! :-(

I usually have some tuna. If I have salad greens I top it with the tuna but nothing special!


----------



## DCS

Hi pix, I'm breastfeeding and trying to do the 30 day shred, and running. Not ATM though since DS is off school. So its just lots of walking ATM. 

Having a lovely stirfry for dinner today, I just know DS And OH will pull a face, luckily I have DD on mysside. Been at my name today, and I have to say I did quite well. Normally I'm surrounded by lots of Indian food and sweet treats but I managed to control my self. Probably because its so hot and I don't fancy food.


----------



## Lara310809

I &#10084;&#65039; stir fry

I'm on a fast day. I have a 500 cal limitation, and I managed not to eat until dinner time, so I had some quorn and mushrooms and loads of spinach, then a Müller light yogurt and a packet of Pom Bear crisps. I still have 160 cals left, but it's only 8pm so I'm pacing myself in case I get hungry again


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Lara!

I love Stirfry but no one else really does in my house!

I walked 3.3 miles today whilst carrying Elijah!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pix I am ok thank you, I am awaiting to have my kidney removed but for the time been I have a tube in my side that's draining it so it's tricky to do much.

Lunch - I am so boring I usually have ham sandwich on brown with low fat crIsps. I always do something quick x


----------



## DCS

I like a bean salad. Its just a bunchof mixed beans with oonion, tomatoes and feta cheese, sometimes tuna. With some ryvita crispbreads. Or a tuna salad. Or if I'm feeling super lazy, some granola with fruit and yogurt. Or a smoothie. I've never really eaten breakfast or lunch before so I try to keep it light. And I don't miss sandwiches because I've never really had them.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have gained a pound! I am pissed off I tried hard this week lol.


----------



## Pix

I keep packing my scale away then digging it out. Its probably completely off with my rough handling. Heehe. 

I can't wait for these markets to stock. Then I can load up on fresh foods all day every day! Now I just have to get there. 

I never really thought about walking while carrying baby. That I could definitely do!

Mummy to be I wish you luck. I understand that all too well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amy have you done more walking? I did 9 miles walking in one day the other week and was so annoyed when I maintained. I think my body must hold water in my sore muscles!


----------



## Lara310809

I gained weight this week too, but I think it's water retention. I'm post ovulation, pre period right now so it's the right sort of time for it. I am also sporting a pregnant-looking belly today. I only gained 1/2 a pound skit can't be actual weight to give me a belly like that :haha: hopefully after my period,which is still a week away, I'll lose it again. 

Pizza for dinner tonight. Oven pizza though, not takeaway. Still about 800 cals though! I've been pigging out today, I'm in one of those moods where I just want to eat junk all day.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks pix x


Yes Kian I walked and managed to get out more which is why I felt so annoyed as I had really tried x


----------



## brunettebimbo

It will probably come off next week instead :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well the dreaded time of the month arrived early hours this morning so I am guessing that's the reason for my pound in weight gain!


----------



## sethsmummy

1 lb off for me in 10 days :shrug: time to get back to it lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

That would make sense Amy!

Well done Tara :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

2lb off :happydance: 

2 weeks until our holiday and 3lb until target. I WILL do it!!!


----------



## ab75

Well done Tara and Kian.

2lb on for me but I feel like I am going to get my period xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That could definitely be why. I'm hoping I don't get mine anytime soon!

I've just realised I have lost a stone in total now :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

well done everyone :D Everyone (apart from me :haha: ) is doing fantastic! Time to catch up with you all now :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tara you lost a pound. That's great :)

Breakfast - Porridge with added sultanas, seed mix and a grated apple enjoyed with a cup of decaf tea. All made with semi skimmed milk. What's everyone else having? I've got broccoli and soup for dinner, my Mother-in-law made me it :) I'm going to attempt to make croutons!


----------



## ab75

I had rice crispies and 2 slices of a granary baguette toasted and a decaff coffee.
Lunch will probably be a sandwich. 
We are having mince and potatoes with veg for dinner


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well done ladies!
Granola with skimmed for breakfast. Left over lasagne for dinner and im thinking maybe chicken salad and new potatoes for tea :) 
I did so well last night, Jon was eating crisps and kept trying to share with me but I stuck to my guns and said no! Xx


----------



## Pix

sethsmummy said:


> well done everyone :D Everyone (apart from me :haha: ) is doing fantastic! Time to catch up with you all now :haha:

Im right there with ya!
I'm terrified to step on the scale! Cate had a karate tournament yesterday so I stood the whole day with Peanut in his Moby, which meant I was constantly eating! Anyone else get terribly faint if you don't eat? 

I've been fluctuating with the same 5 pounds for months! Gahhh!!! 

I've decided to take another week off of exercise. I'm just not feeling it and its getting frustrating. I'm over obsessing. Besides my birthday is this week!!!

Sounds to me like you are all doing well with willpower!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I sometimes get like that if I don't eat enough. 

Some great recipes on here - https://www.musclefood.com/healthy-recipes


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tara any loss is better than a gain!

Today I've not had much as I've been cleaning all day just sat down now to have a chicken sandwich that'l probably do me until this evening now.


----------



## DCS

I feel like I've done well so far. I had a chocolate peanut butter and banana shake for breakfast. That filled me right up till lunch. Then I had granola with yogurt and chopped strawberries. Had about 6 cups of tea. And then meat free sausages, with mash veg and yorkies for dinner. And I managed to do the 30day shrrd this morning. No other exercise though, because I had my hair done and so that took up a huge chunk of the day. I was sat in my kitchen though while I had it done, and I feel like I could have eaten a whole lotta crap.


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Please read the forum rules 



> When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.


----------



## ab75

How are we all doing ladies? I gave myself a good talking to today as I have been bad recently lol so back to trying harder xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm doing ok. Today I skipped lunch because had to take Tristan to A&E and was visiting a friend before that so I was starving come teatime. I had my tea but was still hungry. I ended up having a bowl of porridge, grapes and Brazil nuts which seems to have done the trick!


----------



## ab75

That's a healthy snack!! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I thought it was better than the usual toast and cereal!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope Tristan is ok Kian! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

He seems fine this morning. Thanks Hun :)


----------



## Kailetski

I keep struggling with the same 5-7 pounds as well, all I want to do is eat junk and never seem to be full except while I was sick with bronchitis around Easter... Of course I happened to get all my taste back on Easter though and pigged out majorly!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:

I started snacking on nuts and was quite surprised how filling they actually are.


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone doing? I've had a pretty good week so far. I did have pizza and cheesecake on Thursday at my friends but we had that organised for a while. I then ate 2 crumpets and a bowl of granola yesterday evening. I'm hoping none of that has ruined my good days.


----------



## Mummy to be x

In doing crap, I've gained 2lb this morning! I don't know how I've been ok this last week, I did drink about 3 glasses of water at 5am and then weighed at 7am so not sure if that's anything to do with it!


----------



## ab75

I'm back to what I was 3 weeks ago so I've lost the 2 or 3 lb I had put back on. Think my period is going to come in the next day or so too xx

It probably will be that Amy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It will probably be that Amy!

I've lost 1lb. Only 2lb to go until pre baby weight. We go away a week today, hoping to have it off but I think I'm struggling at 1lb a week.


----------



## sethsmummy

woo go Kian!! 

ive lost 2 lb! :dance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Tara :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun.. watch me put it back on :haha:


----------



## ab75

Well done Tara xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I finally got into another pair of my jeans last week. They were so uncomfortable. This week they fit comfortably! Amazing what even 1lb loss can do! I now have 2 pairs of jeans that fit :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well Done ladies your all doing fab!

I'm going to mils after tea so will weigh myself when I'm there for the first time in 9 weeks :haha:


----------



## DCS

Carly, I think that's the best way. I know I can totally get obsessed with the numbers. 
I haven't lost any thin again. Still stuck at 152lbs. Which tbh I'm not surprised by, since the las few weeks I've eaten what I wanted and not exercised much. 
There is just under 9 weeks till DDs birthday. My goal is 145lbs. 
I don't know if I can do this but I'm going to give it a good crack. Now the weathers nicer I've told DS he can go on his bike round the park while I run, bet he cycles quicker than I run.


----------



## ab75

Well done dcs,I'm not a runner lol.

Good luck Carly. I bet you'll be fine xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Didn't weigh myself... Me and jon had an argument so he went to his mum's without me.
i bought myself some size 10 jeans today and they fit! Iv a wobbly bit that I could do with getting rid of but they fit :) xx


----------



## ab75

Well done Carly. 
Hope you and Jon are ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done :)


----------



## sethsmummy

woo well done carly! 

i stuck 4 lb on yesterday (weighed in the afternoon instead of the morning:dohh: ) and then lost 2 lb this morning. :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol Tara. 
I was well pissed off this morning. I am living in the same couple of pairs of leggings. My jeans fasten but look horrendous as they push my flab up.
I have just ordered a pair of high waisted jeans to see if they keep my flabby belly in!! And eaten a chocolate biscuit, which doesn't help! !


----------



## Carlyp1990

Weighed myself at my mums after lunch and I was 9 1/2 stone which means I've lost half a stone in 9 weeks... not sure if I trust her scales though :haha:


----------



## ab75

Well done Carly. I'll never be 9 n 1/2 stone :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks Amanda, I haven't weighed this little since before I had katie. That's why I don't believe the scales :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. Breastfeeding helps so the scales are probably right xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Carly :)

I can't stop eating today :(


----------



## ab75

^^ me either. Even though I was disgusted with myself this morning xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had a cereal bar for breakfast then went for dinner with my friend and had breaded garlic mushrooms, BBQ chicken and cheese ciabatta with wedges and coleslaw then Oreo tart with squirty cream. Tea I had a few mouthfuls of brown sugar and garlic chicken with noodles but was still full so chucked in the bin. I'm bored so just ate a Shape yogurts and a cheese toastie.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly well done I would be so happy if I fit in size ten jeans :rofl: 

I give up, I'm up and down, up and down. :rofl:


----------



## Pix

Mummy to be x said:


> Carly well done I would be so happy if I fit in size ten jeans :rofl:
> 
> I give up, I'm up and down, up and down. :rofl:

You and me both!! No idea what size I am right now. I'm staying steady with weight.

Joined the rest of my family and now we all do karate. Lol. Its fun and a lot harder than I anticipated.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pix said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Carly well done I would be so happy if I fit in size ten jeans :rofl:
> 
> I give up, I'm up and down, up and down. :rofl:
> 
> You and me both!! No idea what size I am right now. I'm staying steady with weight.
> 
> Joined the rest of my family and now we all do karate. Lol. Its fun and a lot harder than I anticipated.Click to expand...

Ooh that sounds good fun!

I'm stopping putting so much pressure on myself now as it ends up getting me down if I don't see good results, I'm still eating healthy but if I want a treat il have one when I feel like it, the weight will come off at its own pace, just no bikinis this summer.... Maybe next :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy im the same, if I want to just pig out and eat crap I do it! I think too much pressure isn't good. 
I need the motivation to exercise but I just cba :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I agree Carly. I'm sticking to weighing once a month now too. Weekly is too much for me x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been shit the last few days. Had a 3 course lunch Thursday then take away last night! Oops. 

We go on holiday Minday so will probably gain all the weight I've just lost!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have a nice holiday Kian x


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone getting on?

I ate so much whilst away! Burgers, chips, pancakes, hotdogs, doughnuts, toasted marshmallows dipped in chocolate, nachos etc and somehow managed to maintain!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's good Kian!

I've done crap totally gone off track. Monday's a new week I guess!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kian that's fab! Probably because of all the activities and thebreastfeeding :) Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

And the dodgy tummy :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

:haha: there has to.be a positive to having a bad tummy!

I've been bad this week, had a kebab for supper on Thursday night and mcdonalds for dinner today xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's not too bad Carly!


----------



## ab75

Well done Kian. I agree with Carly,the activities and breastfeeding will help.

Not looking forward to weigh day tomorrow. Had BK yesterday for lunch,chippy chips for dinner then a bowl of maltesers,minstrels and m&ms! ! And had my period. I had a pre weigh in on fri and I had lost 2 lb so just need to see what the scales say tomorrow xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Cheese and ham toastie and 4 packets of crisps for.tea last night :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Sounds like we are all eating healthily!


----------



## ab75

^^ :rofl:
You make me feel better.........until I remember that your jeans are a size 10 :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha, I had them on yesterday and I was so self conscious of my flabby tummy :-( if I carry on they won't be fitting for much longer! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! I wouldn't care about my flabby tummy if I was in a size 10 :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

^^ Neither would I !!


----------



## sethsmummy

:rofl: heck a size 10 would maybe fit one thigh for me :rofl: ill do a celebration dance if i ever got that small.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol.

Right I really need to kick myself this morning and get too it, I've had such a bad week last week so today I need to get back into it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's hard getting back in to it!

Has anyone got anything nice on the menu?


----------



## Carlyp1990

We're having enchiladas tonight :) xx


----------



## ab75

We're having mince with carrots, turnip and onions,mashed potatoes and cauliflower tonight.

Mmmmmmm I've not made enchiladas for a while. Thanks Carly,that'll be going on next weeks menu!!

Tomorrow we are having party food. Then Thursday it'll be pork chops,new potatoes and veg and a peppercorn sauce xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone doing? 
I've been crap, just can't back on it since getting back from holiday. I need to though! It's Elijah's Christening in 7 weeks and I don't want to feel gross.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I Think I've eaten about 20 packets of crisps in the past week :-/ xx


----------



## ab75

I've ate millionaire shortbread, birthday cake, party food,Indian takeaway and a cooked breakfast!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: All doing well then? I had pancakes with loads of syrup as a second breakfast!


----------



## Aphrodite

I had porridge....then a pop tart!

Is anyone doing any exercise? I want to get back into zumba.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm just walking. Wanted to start doing Zumba for wii again but just haven't gotten round to it x


----------



## Aphrodite

Yeah I think walking is what I'll do as you can practically encorporate it into life. Might start walking the boys to school. I used to walk a dog twice a day and I lost weight even though I didn't need to and definitely got fitter.


----------



## brunettebimbo

None yet. I want to start running again but I've no up and go!


----------



## Aphrodite

I'm going to buy some quinoa tomorrow and try it in a recipe. Its meant to be really good source of protein. Anyone tried it or got any tips? Never used it before.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have no idea what it is :lol:

Not sure how but I lost 1lb this week!


----------



## sethsmummy

drink lots and lots of water. iv been drinking 1.5litres a day the last few days and iv lost 4lb :dance: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done :)

I struggle with drinking! I wee so much!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well done tara!
I've hardly been drinking the last couple of days because I've been so busy Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

That's probably why it helps you loose weight because your peeling out your excess water. 

Carly could you get a sports bottle and fill it so you can cart it round. That way it's easier to just grab a drink as you go xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've been making drinks but just forgetting to drink them lol. Been abit better today because I had a horrendous headache last night from not drinking enough yesterday xx


----------



## Godsgal09

Have any of you guys tried Shakeology?? That has been helping me, it's a meal replacement that is sold by beachbody. And I have been doing the 21 day fix.


----------



## sethsmummy

eekk thats not good carly! im glad your managing to drink more though! 

godsgal ive never heard of that. does it taste nice? i find most things like that taste horrendous xx


----------



## ab75

I've lost another 2lb, absolutely no idea how I managed that !! :rofl:


----------



## Godsgal09

sethsmummy said:


> eekk thats not good carly! im glad your managing to drink more though!
> 
> godsgal ive never heard of that. does it taste nice? i find most things like that taste horrendous xx

I'm a fan of the vegan strawberry, chocolate and the greenberry. Thr offer regular and vegan flavors. You can also do a challenge pack, which includes a workput program with meal prep bowls and plans. You also get to be a part of accountability groups and have a free coach if you go through teambeachbody. Let me know if you are interested in any of it. I have pictures of me before i gave birth, after and now since i have started it all. I've lost 6 pounds in the first 8 days.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maintained this week. 
Done my first run today after my disastrous shopping trip today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Finally 1lb off! Back at pre baby weight, weird though because my body is a lot bigger that it was at this weight before having Elijah!

I've started the 30 day ab challenge, I never knew you could get an app for your phone! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## ab75

Well done bb. Another 1lb of here too.


----------



## ab75

Thanks. I've just downloaded the ab,arms and butt apps !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good aren't they! I think I'm more likely to stick to it with having an app!


----------



## ab75

I haven't started them yet. Going to do them after I drop Zoe at nursery tomorrow. They look good though!


----------



## Pix

Trying to catch up!!! 

Well. I'm 10 away from prepregnancy weight. Started karate with them family and it started to melt off. Whish I had done so sooner. As for food. I'm not counting anymore. But I do randomly forget tobeat if I'm slammed at work. So that's a bit of a hurdle. 

Hope you are all doing fabulous!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

You'll get there in no time!

I'm struggling with evening snacking again! Grrrr


----------



## sethsmummy

Will catch up on the thread properly tomorrow but I swear if I've not lost weight tomorrow I'll be fuming lol.

Also how do you get rid of water retention. My feet have been swelling like balloons in here from the heat. It's awful xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sure with water retention you drink more water?


----------



## sethsmummy

I've been drinking tonnes. Sometimes more than three litres a day in here. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Been weighed by the nurse today and im down to 9 St 6 lb! I can't believe it, I never stop eating loL.
since we moved I've been walking more as it's a mile to katies Nursery from the new house so I walk 4 miles just taking her and picking her up plus any extra walking I do too. Yesterday was about 6 miles in total :) xx


----------



## ab75

Carly,
I was thinking about you yesterday as I was wondering where you'd been hiding :rofl:
That's fab,well done xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks hun, i've been popping in and reading up every now and again :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

well dont carly!

i hit 18 stone 2! 37lb down :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's amazing! Well done!


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you :D bet is stuck it back on now though :haha:


----------



## Lara310809

I haven't checked in for a while, but just to say that I've lost 35lb now. I weigh 152lb, my goal was 147lb (10.5st) - that's the weight I was when I got married, and I was slim and lovely back then. But I'm only 5lb from that and I definitely don't look lovely. My belly still got loads of fat in it so I know I still have weight to lose. I don't know what my goal is though until I get there I guess. Perhaps 140 (10st), perhaps 133 (9.5st). I definitely need to tone up, so that and losing a bit more weight is my aim now


----------



## Silver9

Hello Girls

Can I join? I am trying to get back in shape like you all. I weigh 67.8kgs, that is around 149 lbs, as of this morning and I am 5'4" tall. My current goal is to reach 140 lbs. I am very close to my pre-preg weight; I was 65 kgs pre-preg. Most of my clothes fit now but yes, my tummy is a lil problematic. I need to tone. I am currently controlling my diet and trying to fit in a 30 min brisk walk whenever I can. That is kind of challenging as my work takes up a lot of my time, plus looking after my 3 yr old son and home. I try to jump skip on the spot 500 times whenever I get a few free mins, don't know if that will help but I am trying to keep myself active.

I will keep posting here whenever I can. Good luck to us all


----------



## sethsmummy

Well done Lara! Your so close to your goal Hun! I know what you mean about that though I don't think I'll be happy at my goal weight either but that's just goal number 1. 

Hey silver :) well done on almost being st your goal too! I got tired just thinking of jump rope 500 times :haha: good luck sweetie.


I smashed my 4 stone (56lb) mark last two weeks ago... And then put a couple pound back on :dohh:


----------



## Perplexed

hi ladies!! 

I'd like to join if you'll have me <3 I need motivation to keep going sometimes but get so excited when I make it to the gym and do a good workout! 

here are my stats... 
I'm 1.64m and currently I think 69 kilos. my pre pregnancy weight was 54 kilos. after my dd I managed to get down to 60 kilos. the day I was induced with my ds I was 84 kilos. 

my body's change a lot. my bmi right now is between 26-27. my goal is to be at a normal bmi and to increase my cardiovascular ability. I don't have any weight goals right now because I feel ill know when I'm at the right weight from liking the way I look and how clothes fit (and obviously my tummy going down!). 

today I warmed up on the treadmill for 20 mins. then did cardio circuits followed by abdominal circuits then leg workouts while wearing leg weights. I felt refreshed and energized after!


----------



## Silver9

Hey Perplexed,

Welcome! I think we both are roughly at the same stage and stats. I need to go down by .58 to reach my healthy BMI range. I went for a brisk walk today morning for 30 mins and will step out again in a while to get a short walk.


----------



## sethsmummy

sits down tired from just reading about all that exercise. Hey perplexed :hi: That sounds like a really good workout hun! 
Ive done nothing today unless a really rushed housework counts at an unexpected call to say my parents were 20 minutes away :rofl: i was sweating by the time i finished. 

im not sure on kgs but you ladies sound like your doing fab. 

working it out through google so im not sure if its right or not i started at 127kg (20 stone 11lb) , i am currently 108.51kg (17 stone 2lb) so a loss of 19ish kg. my goal at the moment is to get to 88kg (14 stone). xx


----------



## Silver9

Dinner is thai veg soup, green peas curry and a roti, which is a thin round bread made of wheat. Been good food wise today and managed to get some activity too.


----------



## Perplexed

thank you for the welcome silver & sethsmummy

hehe I am also confused about pounds and stones!! I figured out pounds now but I need to google stones at some point. 

I am actually very tired now after the workouts haha and sitting in bed hours earlier than normal!!

wanted to watch stuff on my iPad but dd managed to get it locked by putting in the wrong password many times...I should disable the password as it isn't even needed!!

silver are you Indian? I've known roti is a type of bread but never knew what kind! always assumed it would be a bun.


----------



## Silver9

Yep, I am Indian. Roti is a kind of bread made by rolling a ball of wheat dough flat and then baking it on a heated flat pan. 

A kilogram is 2.2046 times a pound, so divide your weight in pounds by 2.2046 to arrive at the equivalent kgs.


----------



## DCS

Hello again ladies. It's been a while. Will you take me back? And help me get back onit? I fell of the damn wagon and now have piled on the pounds again. I was 5 lbs away from my goal weight. Lost almost 2 stone. 
Personally, I blame my mum and nan. Nan thought I was looking poorly, (like I was starving myself &#128514; so kept sending round lots of food. Lots and lots of food. With home made rice pudding with almonds in, wasn't just a little was like 2 pints of it a week. 
So yes. I'm back. I need to loose so.e weight. I feel crap. My new lovely clothes I got are feeling a bit snug. 
Anyone using my fitness pal? Can we buddy up. Or does someone want to move in and kick my ass?


----------



## Silver9

Stayed more or less the same weight, 67.6 kgs.

Breakfast was oats porridge with a lil honey. No exercise yet. Busy day ahead at work. Will post in the evening. How is everyone else doing? Take care all.


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey dcs!! Aww man boo for putting the pounds back on but it's so easy done so don't beat yourself up about it. You have done it once you can do it again!! I'm not on my fitness pal.


----------



## Silver9

Hello DCS,

I am not on MFP either. Somehow tracking what I eat never works for me. I just watch what I eat and that usually shows results.

Lunch was a flop as my soup was too spicy; barely had a few spoonfuls. Dinner is french beans, lentils and a roti.

Might try some ab exercises later tonight. Anyone tried standing crunches? Easier on the back and neck.


----------



## Perplexed

welcome back dcs! I'm sorry you've gained some weight back. it seems grandmas always worry! my mom was on a diet a few years back and lost some weight and my gran thought mom was starving herself when she wasn't! not on mfp anymore either as I also don't do well with calorie counting.

I've decided not to exercise today. 2 days of exercise = a whole lot of body pain! but tomorrow I've got to go back.

silver I haven't tried standing crunches. would you feel them on your core while doing them?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi girls! :hi:

I'm 2lb below pre pregnancy weight now but struggling to stop eating crap. Currently sat eating Nutella on white toast! :rofl:

Tara I can't believe you've lost so much, that's brilliant!!


----------



## Silver9

Perplexed,

Yeah..those standing crunches, definitely feel them. Give them a try. I keep doing them intermittently through the day, 50 reps at a time.


----------



## sethsmummy

Well done Kian! Oh that sounds so nice :haha: I hope your proud of yourself for doing so well. And thank you! I honestly can't see the difference in myself apart from my pants fall down :haha: hopefully the next few stone will make more of a difference x


----------



## Perplexed

brunette: lol! nutella!! I love chocs also and they are my biggest weakness.

today my workout consisted of cardio circuit, then core workouts followed by leg workouts with small leg weights then 15 mins of cycling. planning to do body pump tomorrow...no idea if I'll have the energy!


----------



## Silver9

My weight seems to be shifting at such a slow pace :-( 
I am 67.4 kgs as of this morning..but at least it is moving..I need to go down by exactly 1 kg to reach my healthy BMI of 25..hopefully will be there soon
Some people already told me yesterday that I look slimmer 
And my clothes are getting looser too...yay!


----------



## Perplexed

that's excellent silver!!

after having my dd I remember struggling to get lower than 65 but when it finally happened I feel like I was suddenly 62!


----------



## Perplexed

didn't attend body pump yesterday felt my body needed a break

did 3 pilates vids from blogilates though!


----------



## DCS

Does lifting a baby, who is actually 17 months, count as exercise? Because she wants picking up and putting down every 5 minutes. Iv also started doing most things while holding her. That's got to count surely. Or carrying a 4.5 year old. Both kids are poorly which means I'm carrying them all the time. And forgetting to feed myself. Since posting last on here, nan sent round a huge container of aubergine curry. She woke up early especially to make it for me, would have been rude not to eat it. She still spreads half a stick of butter on my chapattis like she did when I was a kid. Sounds so gross but it's sooooooooo good. 

Iv been walking lots again. DS is on medication for his throat so I take him to school in the moirning then usualy go out with oh and DD then walk back to school for his meds then pick him up again. My legs are aching. Which is strange because iv been walking this much for a while. Maybe it's the cold. 

Can you tell I have none to talk to atm by my rambles post? I'll literally talk oh to sleep when he gets in.


----------



## Perplexed

dcs it definitely counts! my fitness assessment showed I gained muscle after having dd and during my pregnancy with ds lol all due to carrying dd <3 being a parent makes you strong! 

I'm literally in the same boat. no one to talk to or ramble to. and dh isn't a great listener and can't even pretend lmao! 

planning to attend body pump this morning. hope the kids and I can get ready and out the door early enough.


----------



## Silver9

Hey DCS,

Sorry to hear your kids have been poorly. Hope they both get well soon.

But do take care of your meals as you need the energy to look after them.

And yes, carrying a child around definitely counts as activity as you are engaging your arm muscles.

I haven't been able to exercise much this past week as have been snowed down with work. Did measurements today and I have lost approx 1 inch off my waist (30.5) and approx 2 inches off my hips (37). And I am able to now fit into a few clothes I couldn't button at all a year ago. Happy


----------



## Perplexed

congrats silver that is great news!

as for me, attended body pump (warmed up on the treadmill for 10 mins with incline first) and I was determined to carry heavier for the leg tracks. there were 2 I think, one was more of a warm up then we did a more serious leg track later. both times I carried 10kg and it's a personal record since having my babies. actually 10kg was still rare for me even in my fit days and I'm glad to have had the courage to do it! I was literally terrified before doing lunges on the other side lol :) finally understand what they mean when they say it's in your mind. but I'm also pleased to announce that I do not need to increase the weights I carried for my arms lol 5kg. 

drank around 1 liter of water during the workout and then protein after. 

I'm starting to feel that I prefer going to the gym on Saturday mornings rather than go to cafes and stuff. love working out! maybe tomorrow evening I'll attend a 45 mins spinning class.


----------



## sethsmummy

DCS YES! its weight training :haha: 

:rofl: I feel so inadequate reading all the excercise you two ladies put in. Where do you find the time to do it? I dont have a minute to myself till bedtime these days and then im exhausted xx


----------



## Perplexed

the only reason I can make it to the gym is that it has a daycare and when dd was little(er) I just couldn't go unless I knew mom had time to watch her. but now I'm brave enough to take both kids to daycare and exercise. I can only do Pilates at home if both are taking a nap otherwise there's no chance! and Pilates is easy coz the vids are short.


----------



## Silver9

I can only manage walking on weekends :-( A gym is out of the question as my home and work schedule doesn't leave me any time for a gym..but I did do Jillian Micheal's 30 day shred level 1 a couple months back...Planning to start doing short exercise videos again..


----------



## Silver9

So down to 67 kgs this morning. BMI 25.2

Doing good diet wise, but nothing on the exercise front. Need to push myself.


----------



## Perplexed

congrats silver!!

I don't work at the moment and go to grad school 2 nights a week. I've barely been able to do my assignments and study. I have a quiz this week!! I think if I were working I wouldn't even consider going to the gym lol.


----------



## Perplexed

only got to work out on Tuesday and Wednesday. was too busy. on Wednesday I joined a group class with boxing as its cardio. I was able to be energetic at the beginning but ran out of energy fast lol. 

I think I'll weigh myself after my period which should be soon as I'm on the placebo pills now lol.


----------



## Silver9

Not much happening on the weight loss front...down to 66.7 kgs...so slow :-(

But it's moving...I am aware I need to combine my diet with exercise to see some good loss...but really can't manage right now...best I can do is stick to my diet...I dont even allow myself any cheat meals...hopefully I can when I start some sort of exercise regime

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## DCS

I'm finding it realy difficult to get back on the fitness wagon. I finally stopped smoking again ( no judging please) so hopefully my eating will.improve and I will be able to go for a run again without feeling like I'm about to die y the time I get to the end of my driveway. 
Oh has bought me a fitness tracker for Christmas so hopefully the novelty of that will give me a kick start. How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Silver9

Been missing from here for a while; caught up with work and home. So I did get serious about exercise and finally joined a gym. Just been a week. I am aiming to fit in 3 days a week atleast, so weekend and maybe one day during the week. 
Down to 65.9 kgs. And lost one inch off my hips. But need to work on abs now.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm 67 kilos now! been going to the gym 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Silver9

Happy new year! How is everyone else doing?

I am down to 64.5 kgs now, that is 142 lbs. I did eat out a lot during the holidays, but managed to not gain much as I was exercising too. 

And I am finally able to fit into some size 10s and M's too instead of XL


----------



## Silver9

Perplexed you are doing great! Are you doing anything in particular for the stomach? I haven't started any ab exercises yet, just cardio


----------

